# CanJam Chicago 2022 (June 18-19, 2022)



## third_eye (May 10, 2022)

*It's on! We're so excited to return for the first CanJam in Chicago since 2010! CanJam Chicago 2022 will take place at the new Marriott Marquis Chicago, one of the Chicago skyline's newest landmarks. SAVE THE DATES and be sure to subscribe to thread for updates!

CanJam Chicago 2022*
Marriott Marquis Chicago
2121 S Prairie Ave
Chicago, IL 60616

*Saturday, June 18, 2022*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, June 19, 2022*
10am-5pm

*Show Passes **(Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - $40
One Day Pass - $30

If you purchased a Show Pass for the postponed 2020 show, you will not need to re-purchase. All previously purchased Show Passes will be valid for 2022.

*Check out the CanJam Chicago 2022 Preview Video!*


*Travel*
CanJam Chicago 2022 will take place at the brand new Marriott Marquis Chicago, one of the Chicago skyline's newest landmarks. Connected to McCormick Place, America's largest convention center, and just moments from many of the city's most celebrated destinations, the Marriott Marquis Chicago is perfectly suited for both business and leisure travelers. We have secured a limited number of rooms at a rate of $219/night plus tax. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Chicago 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt and food/refreshments during your shift. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.

*We look forward to seeing you in Chicago!  



*


----------



## third_eye (Jun 18, 2022)

Cardas Audio
Headphones.com
Headphone.guru
MusicTeck
Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity





1MoreUSA
64 Audio
ABYSS Headphones
ambient acoustics
Aroma Audio
Atlas Cables
Audeze
Audio-Technica
Benchmark Media Systems
Bloom Audio
Burson Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
CEntrance
Chord Electronics
Custom Art
Dan Clark Audio
dCS
DITA
EarMen
Effect Audio
Eksonic
Eletech
Elysian Acoustic Labs
Empire Ears
Etymotic
FAudio
Ferrum Audio
FiR Audio
Headamp Audio Electronics
HiBy
Hifiman
Jerry Harvey Audio
Linear Tube Audio
Lotoo
Luxury Precision
Metal Magic Research
MusicTeck
Noble Audio
Oriolus
PWAudio
qdc
RAAL-requisite
RME
Roon Labs
Rupert Neve Designs
Sennheiser
Shanling
Softears
Soundcore
Spirit Torino
Thieaudio
Unique Melody
Vision Ears
Wells Audio
Westone
ZMFheadphones

_and many more to come!_


*CanJam Chicago 2022*
*Official Show Guide*
​


----------



## third_eye (May 24, 2022)

*

*

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam Chicago 2022 T-Shirts are $40* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, June 19. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam Chicago 2022 is *Friday, June 3, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Chicago 2022 volunteers do not need to order their own T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## warrenpchi (May 31, 2022)

*Welcome to the CanJam Chicago 2022 Seminar schedule!*

As we wrap up our 101 series of instructional seminars, with new topics coming soon, we've selected a host of new instructors ready to offer some fresh perspectives.

The ever-exuberant Makiah Shenay of HeadAmp will be heading up *Headphones 101*, and amp designer extraordinaire Jeff Wells of Wells Audio will be leading us through *Amplification 101*.  In addition, CanJam Chicago 2022 is proud to present *Hearing Health 101* - a brand new seminar hosted by Andrew Bellavia from Knowles - focusing on the most important part of our hobby, our hearing.  And for the first time ever, we have a *Digital Audio 201* seminar, headed up by Rob Watts of Chord, for those who want to take their understanding of DACs to the next level.

As always, seating is first-come first-served.  So set your calendar alarms now, lest you get lost in an audition and miss some invaluable insights!


*Saturday, June 18th, 2022*


*Hearing Health 101
11:00a - 12:00p*

The World Health Organization (WHO) estimates that over 50% of people aged 12–35 years listen to music over their personal audio devices at volumes that pose a risk to their hearing. But it doesn’t have to be so. Thanks to modern audio tech, it is possible to have your cake and eat it too. Join Andrew Bellavia of industry-leader Knowles, as he shares strategies for listening to music in a safe way without sacrificing enjoyment or quality. He will also describe how protecting your hearing in other situations can increase the time available for safely listening to music, and how to improve perceived music quality if you already have some hearing loss.

*Instructor:* Andrew Bellavia, _Director of Market Development, Knowles’ Hearing Health Tech Division_


*Headphones 101
12:00p - 1:00p*

Simple in theory, headphones can be extraordinarily complicated electroacoustic devices. Join us for a clear overview of various driver designs (dynamic, planar magnetic, electrostatic, ribbons, etc.). Learn about basic acoustics, frequency response, impedance, sensitivity, and more. Most importantly, discover how to choose the headphone that best suits your needs.

*Instructor:* Makiah Shenay, _HeadAmp Electronics_


*Amplification 101
2:00p - 3:00p*

What amp will best drive your headphone(s) of choice? Should you opt for tubes or solid state? Learn the basics of amplification including gain, topology, and classification. Understand how power output, voltage, current, output impedance, damping factor, and distortion will factor into your decisions - and what an amplifier's specifications can and cannot tell you about its performance.

*Instructor:* _Jeff Wells, Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, Wells Audio_


*Digital Audio 101
3:00p - 4:00p*

Join us for a clear and concise introduction to digital audio, as well as the DACs (Digital-to-Analog Converters) needed to enjoy it. Learn about some of the most popular DAC topologies in use today (Delta-sigma, R-2R, etc.), clocks, filters, jitter, ringing, whether DAC chips really do have a house sound - and much more - so that you can evaluate which DAC might be best for you.

*Instructor:* Michael Goodman, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, CEntrance_


*Digital Audio 201
4:00p - 5:00p*

Ready to take a deeper dive into high-fidelity digital audio? Join us for an invaluable hour of insight into how digital interpolation filters work, and the seminar will cover: understanding the importance of interpolation filtering and transients; and realizing just how much time domain performance can dictate fidelity and realism. If you didn't understand any of that, and you are currently pursuing an endgame rig, then this is one seminar you won't want to miss.

*Instructor:* Rob Watts, _Digital Design Consultant, Chord Electronics_


*Sunday, June 19th, 2022*


*Special Presentation: Chord Electronics’ Mojo 2
11:00a - 12:00p*

Seven years after the debut of its predecessor, Chord’s long-awaited Mojo 2 portable DAC/amp is finally here. Come join Rob Watts of Chord Electronics for a fascinating recounting of its development over the years, and a comprehensive overview of the Mojo 2’s groundbreaking features, including: UHD DSP (a fully transparent and lossless digital tone control); enhanced menu options featuring an additional control sphere for crossfeed/mute/lock settings; intelligent FPGA-based battery management and charging; and of course more taps.

*Special Guest:* Rob Watts, _Digital Design Consultant, Chord Electronics_


*Special Presentation: The Role of Treble Extension In Improving Performance of In-Ear Monitors
12:00p - 1:00p*

While earlier listening studies concentrated on the spectrum below 10 kHz, a significant portion of recorded music occurs as high as 20 kHz. Knowles, a leading manufacturer of balanced armature drivers and microphones for in-ear monitors (IEMs), TWS earphones, and hearing devices, conducted a new study on preferred response curves with a focus on treble performance. Cristina Downey, acoustic engineer by day and sound engineer by night, will share what was learned about the significance of treble response on listener preference. Then Jerry Harvey, well-known pioneer in the development of IEMs, will reveal how he raised treble performance to the next level in the new Sharona, the first ever to employ Knowles’ new balanced armature Supertweeter.

*Special Guests:* Cristina Downey, _Acoustic Engineer, Knowles Corporation_; Jerry Harvey, _Founder and Sound Engineer, JH Audio_


----------



## third_eye (Jun 14, 2022)

*1MORE*10% off on all headphones during the show and available until 6/30 from the US website https://usa.1more.com *64 Audio*20% off IEMs (excluding A2e and A3e)*Atlas Cables*10% off Atlas products purchased at show*Benchmark Media Systems*Visit booth to register for a chance to win a DAC3B ($1699 value) digital-to-analog converter*Bloom Audio*10% off Burson Audio products (not including the Soloist GT or Conductor GT)*Eksonic*10% off the Aeras and 5% off the T2 if purchased at show*Empire Ears*20% off sale during show*Ferrum Audio*10% off Ferrum Audio products purchased at show*Jerry Harvey Audio*15% off IEM Orders + Free Ear Impressions*Linear Tube Audio*10% off sale during show*MusicTeck*20% off Unique Melody productsVisit booth for other show discounts , including TOTL DAPs *Noble Audio*20% off all IEMs*RME*$300 off ADI-2 DAC FS ($999 instead of $1299)*Rupert Neve*coupon code (CANJAM10) for 10% off the RAD X RND Bundle*ZMFheadpones*auteur classic - special CanJam release sale $1499.99 with possible prototype units available at a discount as well. Visit room for more details!


----------



## warrenpchi

Nice!    Marriott Marquis Chicago... haven't been there since Celebration in 2019.


----------



## msing539

Guess it's time to start looking up plane tickets.


----------



## SnowRang3r

Looks like I'll be going to my first CanJam!


----------



## buke9

The first CanJam that I can drive to I’m definitely in.


----------



## buke9

Hey @zach915m we’ve missed you are you going to make it to CanJam Chicago?


----------



## ericp10

Welcome to the Chi!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

msing539 said:


> Guess it's time to start looking up plane tickets.



Yup!  And I can already tell you, there's going to be new stuff at CanJam Chicago that wasn't at CanJam NYC.  I just can't tell you what that new stuff is... yet. 



SnowRang3r said:


> Looks like I'll be going to my first CanJam!



You're gonna love it! 



buke9 said:


> The first CanJam that I can drive to I’m definitely in.



Whoa, that's still a fairly long drive right? :O


----------



## Slim1970

Finally, count me in. This will be my first Canjam and I can‘t wait to partake!


----------



## Whitigir

Will there be Covid measurements or restrictions ?


----------



## third_eye

Whitigir said:


> Will there be Covid measurements or restrictions ?



According to the venue, the City of Chicago is fully open and there are no mask or vaccine status required in the State of Illinois. If things change, we will update accordingly.


----------



## Skyediver

Flight and hotel already booked with points!  Had such a good time in NYC, decided why not check out the experience in Chi-town.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Bloom will be there. Hype.


----------



## third_eye

Bloom Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Whoa, that's still a fairly long drive right? :O


A little over 5 hours the wife is from NW Illinois so made the trek many times.


----------



## jp11801

The original Can Jam held there was a total blast and I'm sure this one will be as well. Hoping to make this


----------



## third_eye

EarMen and Spirit Torino added to exhibitor list!


----------



## goldwerger

buke9 said:


> A little over 5 hours the wife is from NW Illinois so made the trek many times.


@buke9 im planning to come, NYC was too much fun. I have the bug.. will you be there?

What about @Zachik ? @NovaFlyer ?


----------



## chesebert

Are people bringing their own gears or is this just another audio trade show?


----------



## Zachik

goldwerger said:


> @buke9 im planning to come, NYC was too much fun. I have the bug.. will you be there?
> 
> What about @Zachik ? @NovaFlyer ?


I might have a personal schedule conflict... Will do my best to make it happen!!!


----------



## Killerb

third_eye said:


> *It's on! We're so excited to return for the first CanJam in Chicago since 2010! CanJam Chicago 2022 will take place at the new Marriott Marquis Chicago, one of the Chicago skyline's newest landmarks. SAVE THE DATES and be sure to subscribe to thread for updates!
> 
> CanJam Chicago 2022*
> Marriott Marquis Chicago
> ...





SnowRang3r said:


> Looks like I'll be going to my first CanJam!


My first as well.  Stars aligned and I will in town for a business conference at McCormick Place.  Even got a room at the Marriott before finding out about Canjam.  Get to geek out before a week of seminars.


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> I might have a personal schedule conflict... Will do my best to make it happen!!!


Yessss 😁


----------



## buke9

goldwerger said:


> @buke9 im planning to come, NYC was too much fun. I have the bug.. will you be there?
> 
> What about @Zachik ? @NovaFlyer ?


I’ll be there


----------



## goldwerger

buke9 said:


> Same


----------



## Killerb

Killerb said:


> My first as well.  Stars aligned and I will in town for a business conference at McCormick Place.  Even got a room at the Marriott before finding out about Canjam.  Get to geek out before a week of seminars.


Also going to try and catch the Steely Dan concert and Chicago Fire game that weekend...Trifecta!


----------



## third_eye

Roon Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> Roon Labs added to exhibitor list!


Excellent. Perhaps someone there will have the answer to "Roon mobile"...


----------



## Zachik

goldwerger said:


> Excellent. Perhaps someone there will have the answer to "Roon mobile"...


Gotta love the "young" and naive Head-Fi-ers...


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> Gotta love the "young" and naive Head-Fi-ers...


Zachi, that was sarcasm (hence "quotes")... I gave up on it ... but not fantasizing...


----------



## chesebert (Mar 29, 2022)

If I just show up that day do I have to pay more? Does the ticket include parking? I will even volunteer if I can get on-site free parking


----------



## warrenpchi

Killerb said:


> My first as well.  Stars aligned and I will in town for a business conference at McCormick Place.  Even got a room at the Marriott before finding out about Canjam.  Get to geek out before a week of seminars.



Wow, such good timing!


----------



## james93

My girl and I will be going, a first for both of us and we are excited.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

I have never been able to make it to a CanJam given in live in NE Ohio, going to see if I can get the time off for this one.  Are there usually smaller Head-Fi meets too?  If so, maybe I'd drive and bring some gear, if not, then fly


----------



## joe

L0rdGwyn said:


> I have never been able to make it to a CanJam given in live in NE Ohio, going to see if I can get the time off for this one.  Are there usually smaller Head-Fi meets too?  If so, maybe I'd drive and bring some gear, if not, then fly


Keep an eye on the *Meets forum* and see if there's a meet near you! Or, start one yourself and see who might be available in your area.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Or, start one yourself and see who might be available in your area.


Some people *cough* have been known to travel far for interesting local meets...


----------



## third_eye

ABYSS Headphones and RAAL-requisite added to exhibitor list!


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> ABYSS Headphones and RAAL-requisite added to exhibitor list!


Awesome!

Any chance local ZMF will come??


----------



## third_eye

Eksonic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> Eksonic added to exhibitor list!


Will definitely give that T2 a second listen… soooo good


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Cardas Audio and Headphones.com as Show Sponsors of CanJam Chicago 2022!


----------



## third_eye

Burson Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

MusicTeck added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Slim1970

third_eye said:


> Burson Audio added to exhibitor list!


Yes, maybe I will get to hear the 3X-GT


----------



## IceSeven

Can't wait to participate in this!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, maybe I will get to hear the 3X-GT



We'll have an entire table dedicated to Burson Audio products – including the Soloist GT!


----------



## Slim1970

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> We'll have an entire table dedicated to Burson Audio products – including the Soloist GT!


Good to know. Now I need to figure out what familiar headphone to bring.


----------



## buke9

IceSeven said:


> Can't wait to participate in this!


It is always a good time and so much great gear to hear.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce MusicTeck as a Show Sponsor of CanJam Chicago 2022! 

MusicTeck will be presenting the following brands: ambient acoustics, Aroma Audio, Cayin, DITA, Effect Audio, Elysian Acoustic Labs, FAudio, FIR Audio, HiBy, Lotoo, Luxury Precision, Metal Magic Research, Oriolus, PW Audio, qdc, Shanling, Softears, Unique Melody, and Vision Ears.


----------



## Adnan Firoze

Finally will be at my CanJam near me! Woohoo!


----------



## whomhead

Amped to be attending my first CanJam! Question, are there any deals to be had at the show, or is everything pretty much retail?


----------



## third_eye

whomhead said:


> Amped to be attending my first CanJam! Question, are there any deals to be had at the show, or is everything pretty much retail?



There are amazing deals to be had at CanJam! We post a comprehensive list of Show Specials about a week prior to the show dates and also provide a handout of the Show Specials at the the door. See you in June!


----------



## whomhead

third_eye said:


> There are amazing deals to be had at CanJam! We post a comprehensive list of Show Specials about a week prior to the show dates and also provide a handout of the Show Specials at the the door. See you in June!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## GabeM (Apr 15, 2022)

Gonna be my first canjam as well! Do I need to buy tickets ahead of time, or can I pay at the gate?
Hope Focal decides to come, that would be sweeeet


----------



## dw8083 (Apr 18, 2022)

@zach915m  Does ZMF ever come to CanJam?  I sent a message through the ZMF website asking about the SOCAL show, but never heard back.  I'd really like to possibly buy an Atrium, but want to try it first. I'm not rich enough for 15% restocking fees. 

Booked plane and show tix to SOCAL 9/17.  Hope ZMF is there!


----------



## zach915m

dw8083 said:


> @zach915m  Does ZMF ever come to CanJam?  I sent a message through the ZMF website asking about the SOCAL show, but never heard back.  I'd really like to possibly buy an Atrium, but want to try it first. I'm not rich enough for 15% restocking fees.
> 
> Booked plane and show tix to SOCAL 9/17.  Hope ZMF is there!


We used to do all of the domestic ones before Covid, we're working on getting back to them asap. We hope to be at Socal but we aren't committing yet.


----------



## goldwerger

@zach915m I would love to see you in Chicago in June with CanJam right at the back of your yard.. I’m sure others do as well.. any chance of pulling a desk and 1-2 people to just hang with us plebs want smudge of the ZMF magic rub? It would be really great to offer… my 2 cents… eyal


----------



## zach915m

goldwerger said:


> @zach915m I would love to see you in Chicago in June with CanJam right at the back of your yard.. I’m sure others do as well.. any chance of pulling a desk and 1-2 people to just hang with us plebs want smudge of the ZMF magic rub? It would be really great to offer… my 2 cents… eyal


If we don't make it our headphones will likely still be with other MFR at their tables.


----------



## gianni60

I and my friends hope one day Can Jam will come to Milan


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

zach915m said:


> If we don't make it our headphones will likely still be with other MFR at their tables.


Since you are not exhibiting, I will probably not attend CanJam Chicago.    I will be going to CanJam Socal.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we still have available volunteer slots. If interested, please send me a PM! 

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Chicago 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## third_eye

Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Slim1970

third_eye said:


> Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


Nice, I’ve never heard their gear. Now I’ll finally get the opportunity!


----------



## warrenpchi

Slim1970 said:


> Nice, I’ve never heard their gear. Now I’ll finally get the opportunity!



Being busy working the show, I rarely have time to actually audition anything.  Just to make sure that I actually get to hear something, I've maintained a longstanding _tradition_ of allowing myself one audition (and one audition only) at each show.

For CanJam Chicago 2022, I'm calling it right now.  If I get to hear nothing else, I am going to audition one thing at the Wells Audio exhibit @The Piper.


----------



## musicman59

My first face to face interaction in HeadFi was in 2007 in a national meet in Chicago before CanJam existed.... Great memories from an awesome community!
Unfortunately won't be able to make this one due to previous plans but I will try to make SoCal.


----------



## goldwerger

@warrenpchi @third_eye  anyone carrying Enleum be there? That’s high on many’s bucket list to audition 

Also, hopefully Ampandsound will come back? The memory of Justin’s Red October still haunts my head-fi dream…


----------



## third_eye

*Update – CanJam Show Passes*
We would like to give everyone advance notice that effective May 10, 2022, there will be a price increase for CanJam Chicago Show Passes purchased online and at the door. The new pricing will be as follows:

Weekend Pass $40, Single Day Pass $30

Please note that all previously purchased show passes are still valid, and the current pricing structure is in effect through *May 9, 2022*. The new pricing will go into effect on *May 10, 2022,* for all passes purchased on and after May 10. Click here to purchase your show passes.

We look forward to seeing you in June!


----------



## dstarr3

Any word on if Ferrum Audio will be in attendance? That weekend happens to be bad timing for me, but if I could audition an Oor/Hypsos while I was there, I'd make it work.


----------



## Slim1970

warrenpchi said:


> Being busy working the show, I rarely have time to actually audition anything.  Just to make sure that I actually get to hear something, I've maintained a longstanding _tradition_ of allowing myself one audition (and one audition only) at each show.
> 
> For CanJam Chicago 2022, I'm calling it right now.  If I get to hear nothing else, I am going to audition one thing at the Wells Audio exhibit @The Piper.


I'm with you, the Wells Audio booth is a must for me. Now I need to decide what headphone to bring, HEKse or D8K Pro maybe??


----------



## goldwerger

Slim1970 said:


> I'm with you, the Wells Audio booth is a must for me. Now I need to decide what headphone to bring, HEKse or D8K Pro maybe??


After doing CanJam NY IN February, I’m with you on bring my own headphones with me for the ride..! (for me, VC or Sus


----------



## Slim1970

goldwerger said:


> After doing CanJam NY IN February, I’m with you on bring my own headphones with me for the ride..! (for me, VC or Sus


I guess it would be a great way to demo amps for the Susvara's. I owned the Susvara's for four years and was never really satisfied by the amps I had it paired with. At a CanJam it would be like an am smorgasbord, haha.


----------



## goldwerger

Slim1970 said:


> I guess it would be a great way to demo amps for the Susvara's. I owned the Susvara's for four years and was never really satisfied by the amps I had it paired with. At a CanJam it would be like an am smorgasbord, haha.


I did manage to get my hands on a Susvara in most booths, and once or twice loan one from other head-fiers (everyone is truly so generous at the shows), but controlling the consistency and availability may be worth carrying my own... so a real consideration


----------



## Slim1970

goldwerger said:


> I did manage to get my hands on a Susvara in most booths, and once or twice loan one from other head-fiers (everyone is truly so generous at the shows), but controlling the consistency and availability may be worth carrying my own... so a real consideration


That is something I love about the head-go community in general. I’ve meet some great people in these forums. Getting a chance to meet them in person is a bonus!!


----------



## goldwerger

Slim1970 said:


> That is something I love about the head-go community in general. I’ve meet some great people in these forums. Getting a chance to meet them in person is a bonus!!


indeed...!

so, hope to see you in Chicago


----------



## rga02

Oh wow, didn't know this was happening, and in my city as well!

Might go if I have nothing to do during those dates


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> My first face to face interaction in HeadFi was in 2007 in a national meet in Chicago before CanJam existed.... Great memories from an awesome community!
> Unfortunately won't be able to make this one due to previous plans but I will try to make SoCal.



I'm jealous!  I missed out on the earlier days of the hobby, so I didn't get to go to the national meets. 



goldwerger said:


> @warrenpchi @third_eye  anyone carrying Enleum be there? That’s high on many’s bucket list to audition





dstarr3 said:


> Any word on if Ferrum Audio will be in attendance? That weekend happens to be bad timing for me, but if I could audition an Oor/Hypsos while I was there, I'd make it work.



Not sure about Enleum and Ferrum yet... that said we're still quite a ways out from the show, so I expect many more exhibitors to be added soon. 



Slim1970 said:


> I'm with you, the Wells Audio booth is a must for me. Now I need to decide what headphone to bring, HEKse or D8K Pro maybe??



I'd say the D8K.  The chances of you finding an HEKse there for loaning purposes, especially with HiFiMAN exhibiting, are pretty high.  The D8K is going to be way more rare.



rga02 said:


> Oh wow, didn't know this was happening, and in my city as well!
> 
> Might go if I have nothing to do during those dates



You should definitely come!  CanJams are awesomesauce!


----------



## Slim1970

warrenpchi said:


> I'd say the D8K.  The chances of you finding an HEKse there for loaning purposes, especially with HiFiMAN exhibiting, are pretty high.  The D8K is going to be way more rare.


D8K Pro it is!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

We hope to be there!


----------



## PopZeus

Looking forward to attending this year. My first CanJam!


----------



## chesebert

I wish there is a way to reserve audition spot/time instead of waiting in line without knowing when the person in front of you have had enough


----------



## goldwerger (May 1, 2022)

chesebert said:


> I wish there is a way to reserve audition spot/time instead of waiting in line without knowing when the person in front of you have had enough



In CanJam NYC couple months ago, even though crowded, it was very easy to audition. no one ever hogged any seat for too long, and at most I waited patiently for 4-5 min. In most cases, there is so much to see, you can walk by and always find an empty seat for something you want to audition and come back later to what happens to be busy.

Important tip - arrive when the show starts in the mornings, first hour is rather empty and you can test to your heart's content anything and everything in lots of peace and quiet. Also, some of the vendors have after hours get togethers, keep your ears and eyes open and start some friendly chats.

Last, a lot of those short lines and huddles result in some of the most enjoyable chance encounters and get-to-knows..


----------



## dubharmonic

As promised to @jude and @AxelCloris last weekend at AXPONA, I'll be there, man!


----------



## third_eye

Linear Tube Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## chesebert (May 5, 2022)

third_eye said:


> Linear Tube Audio added to exhibitor list!


Nice! Heard their preamp at Axpona and it was wonderfully natural, liquid with palpable sense of real instruments. Their amp was also good but it felt a bit underpowered for the accompanying speaker.


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam Chicago 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> Cardas Audio
> Headphones.com
> Headphone.guru
> MusicTeck
> ...



3 key missing amp vendors - Ampandsound, Enleum, Ferrum - Any chance of getting them in? I’m sure many of us would be very interested to have them the floor for demo. 🙏


----------



## chesebert

Probably not Ferrum. I spoke with them at Axpona and they said not sure about Canjam


----------



## goldwerger

chesebert said:


> Probably not Ferrum. I spoke with them at Axpona and they said not sure about Canjam


Thanks ☹️


----------



## Zachik

chesebert said:


> Probably not Ferrum. I spoke with them at Axpona and they said not sure about Canjam


Maybe one of their re-sellers / distributors will have their amps on the show floor... never lose hope!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (May 9, 2022)

goldwerger said:


> 3 key missing amp vendors - Ampandsound, Enleum, Ferrum - Any chance of getting them in? I’m sure many of us would be very interested to have them the floor for demo. 🙏


Ampsandsound was at Socal and NYC.    They shared a booth with The SourceAV in Socal.   I think they had their own in NYC.    Since they are located in socal, I expect them to be there again this Sept.

Headphones.com had Enleum in their booth in Socal.

Ferrum was demoed by their North American distributor at both Socal and NYC.   Vana Ltd is the name.   I recall asking him if he would be at Chicago.  I think he said no because there were other shows he was attending at roughly the same time.


----------



## goldwerger

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Ampsandsound was at Socal and NYC.    They shared a booth with The SourceAV in Socal.   I think they had their own in NYC.    Since they are located in socal, I expect them to be there again this Sept.
> 
> Headphones.com had Enleum in their booth in Socal.
> 
> Ferrum was demoed by their North American distributor at both Socal and NYC.   Vana Ltd is the name.   I recall asking him if he would be at Chicago.  I think he said no because there were other shows he was attending at roughly the same time.


Thanks!

Was hoping to recreating our NYC  listening session with the Ferrum and (my since purchased) Susvara, and try to compare it with the other two.. the Red October left a deep impression on me in NYC, and the Enleum I never tried…


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

goldwerger said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Was hoping to recreating our NYC  listening session with the Ferrum and (my since purchased) Susvara, and try to compare it with the other two.. the Red October left a deep impression on me in NYC, and the Enleum I never tried…


The Vana demo set up was terrible in NYC.    I bought the Orr+Hypsos at CanJam NYC and I can confirm that it sounds a lot better in my own system that it demoed at the show.   Hopefully they get a better demo set up next time.    I listen primarily with Susvara and Utopia.


----------



## Hi-Fi EDU

Thanks for waiting until I moved to the Windy City to make this happen! Looking forward to attending my first of these.


----------



## Netforce

What I noticed with Axpona last month was there were a few Ferrum dealers with the Oor or Erco with Hypsos available and they sounded quite rocking. Think HeadAmp/Upscale/Meze had Ferrum on their table on top of Vana who had the full lineup. So good chance there will be Ferrum at Chicago!

Vana table at Axpona I would say, certainly it was nice they had a Utopia available to use to demo but certainly would have liked if they could have had things like the Susvara on their table demo with also.

For us at our Headphones.com booth last year, we did indeed have our ampsandsound collab, the Forge at SoCal along with TSAV hosting Justin at their table! And I believe we had the first full production unit Enleum AMP-23R for demo at SoCal. Enleum I believe are a tad new at headphone shows, especially CanJams, so we hope at least later in the year we can get them a little out of their shell!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we have available volunteer slots! If interested, please send me a PM!

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Chicago 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt, and food/refreshments during your shift. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## Four Kneez

Excited to finally get ears on the Cayin and SPL amps! I think there have been some scattered throughout previous shows, but I never got a chance to actually listen to them.


----------



## AxelCloris

It's been a while since I last spent any time with SPL's amps. I should make a note to reacquaint myself this year. We had a blast with demos on the original Phonitor at an Ohio meet several years back.


----------



## third_eye

ZMFheadphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> ZMFheadphones added to exhibitor list!


Yessssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Four Kneez

third_eye said:


> ZMFheadphones added to exhibitor list!


YES! I've been dying to finally hear the Aeolus, since I've heard every other ZMF except that and the Eikon so far. Of course I'm also a little sad because I never got to hear the original Auteur, though.


----------



## MadSounds

Is anyone doing impressions for custom monitors on site?  I've been unable to find an audiologist familiar with full conchea impressions in rural Wisconsin.

Thinking about finally springing for A12t's, great timing for canjam so i can get some demo time before committing to anything.


----------



## Netforce

Typically a lot of the CIEM companies going will be able to do impressions!


----------



## james93

with this being our first Can-Jam, my girl and I are excited.
We've been to a few of the Axpona shows, I have a few of questions.
    I'll be looking for a new DAP, should I bring along at least one of my headphones to test them out?
    Would I be able to listen to music on my personal deceive?
    Are there usually deals, are these deals better than sales that happen thru the year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## goldwerger

james93 said:


> with this being our first Can-Jam, my girl and I are excited.
> We've been to a few of the Axpona shows, I have a few of questions.
> I'll be looking for a new DAP, should I bring along at least one of my headphones to test them out?
> Would I be able to listen to music on my personal deceive?
> ...


if you can bring a headphone you plan to use on it that you know well, then yes ideal to bring.

you can definitely bring your own music, I carried a DAP and plugged it with cables I brought into various DACs and Amps (most vendors happily accommodate). to test a DAP, bring your SD card.

Yes, there are typically deals in the show. And some are announced here in advance...


----------



## third_eye

Etymotic and Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> Etymotic and Westone added to exhibitor list!


Will have the new Westone MACH series IEMs for everyone to try!!


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> Will have the new Westone MACH series IEMs for everyone to try!!



Does this mean you're coming now?


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Does this mean you're coming now?


TBD.  I sure hope so...


----------



## Makiah S

Zachik said:


> TBD.  I sure hope so...


It would be excellent to see you again! 

A heads up tho, I just booked rooms and could not get 2 reservations for Friday-Monday, it would seem there is only Sunday Checkout left so it for those who've not booked you may want to do that now!


----------



## goldwerger

Makiah S said:


> It would be excellent to see you again!
> 
> A heads up tho, I just booked rooms and could not get 2 reservations for Friday-Monday, it would seem there is only Sunday Checkout left so it for those who've not booked you may want to do that now!


Will be good to see you again Makiah..
Eyal


----------



## chesebert

Makiah S said:


> It would be excellent to see you again!
> 
> A heads up tho, I just booked rooms and could not get 2 reservations for Friday-Monday, it would seem there is only Sunday Checkout left so it for those who've not booked you may want to do that now!


that’s Chicago in less than 2 months. I applaud your dedication 👍


----------



## Makiah S

chesebert said:


> that’s Chicago in less than 2 months. I applaud your dedication 👍


much appreciated, but it's about exactly one month away


----------



## chesebert

Makiah S said:


> much appreciated, but it's about exactly one month away


Weren’t you at this year’s Axpona?


----------



## Makiah S

chesebert said:


> Weren’t you at this year’s Axpona?


Yea and ahhhh, I see what you mean 

yea visited Chicago twice in less than 2 months, hopefully, THIS time around I can have a moment to visit Dovetail Brewery b4 I leave


----------



## Zachik

Makiah S said:


> It would be excellent to see you again!


Likewise! 



Makiah S said:


> A heads up tho, I just booked rooms and could not get 2 reservations for Friday-Monday, it would seem there is only Sunday Checkout left so it for those who've not booked you may want to do that now!


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AxelCloris

Makiah S said:


> Yea and ahhhh, I see what you mean
> 
> yea visited Chicago twice in less than 2 months, hopefully, THIS time around I can have a moment to visit Dovetail Brewery b4 I leave


Oh hey, there were dovetails at AXPONA too!




I've been to the Marriott Marquis Chicago a few times now and there are a number of incredible places to visit, shop, and eat a short distance away. My favorite pizza place is only about 20 minutes up the road; the Field Museum and McCormick bird sanctuary are practically right around the corner; the Art Institute, Navy Pier, and Magnificent Mile are a short Uber away, Chicago's Chinatown is a short walk away... You'd better plan time to do all sorts of stuff downtown. 

Also it wasn't open when I was last there, but the hotel has a really sweet dining hall-like area with something like 5 or 6 restaurants inside which means lunch during the show is going to be a snap. Listen one floor up, come down to grab a bite, then back to listening.


----------



## chesebert

AxelCloris said:


> Oh hey, there were dovetails at AXPONA too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s all good but it’s not like there is even enough time in 2 days to walk the Canjam floor 😄


----------



## Makiah S

AxelCloris said:


> Oh hey, there were dovetails at AXPONA too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that's awesome to hear about the Lunch-Hall on site! I'll have my vehicle yet again so no Ubers for me but I can certainly fit 4 people comfortably so here's to hoping I can try some more Local Cuisine this time around! 

An I meant this kind of "Dovetail" 






Ya know, the tasty kind!


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Does this mean you're coming now?





Zachik said:


> TBD.  I sure hope so...


Gotta love the airlines... so I just checked, and it is cheaper for me to fly to London than Chicago... from California... 
Crazy!!! 🤷‍♂️



Makiah S said:


> An I meant this kind of "Dovetail"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree - this kind is WAY better!!!


----------



## third_eye

Atlas Cables and Ferrum Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> Ferrum Audio added to exhibitor list!


@goldwerger - your wish came through!


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> @goldwerger - your wish came through!


hey buddy... sorted out the flights yet? would be great to see you again!

yea would be wonderful to have a second listen to this (will be bringing my recent Sus acquisition with me for a longer test)

now, we just need to get Enleum to come too... that one I haven't heard yet and would really love to try

finally.. (since we are now doing wish lists, right? ) --

Let's add Ampandsound, for a second test of the Red October (can't shake this off since the NYC CanJam listening session)

and, the Feliks Envy.... any chance @third_eye ?


----------



## Zachik

goldwerger said:


> hey buddy... sorted out the flights yet? would be great to see you again!


Not yet   Hoping for "last minute" cheaper flights...


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> Not yet   Hoping for "last minute" cheaper flights...


indeed!!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Zachik said:


> Not yet   Hoping for "last minute" cheaper flights...


I just decided that I am going to attend.   I was going to be on the mainland that week anyway, decided to take a detour to Chicago.    The airfare is not your only worry.   The Marriott Marquis Chicago is currently $410/night including taxes.   There weren't any conference rate rooms left.   Lesson learned.   Book the conference rate as soon as it becomes available.  You can always cancel, but you can't get it later when the rooms are sold out.


----------



## Zachik

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The airfare is not your only worry. The Marriott Marquis Chicago is currently $410/night including taxes.


Actually, I booked a room just in case (since I can cancel 3-days before)...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Zachik said:


> Actually, I booked a room just in case (since I can cancel 3-days before)...


Smart.   If you don't go, let me know.  Maybe I can take over your ressie.


----------



## goldwerger

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I just decided that I am going to attend.   I was going to be on the mainland that week anyway, decided to take a detour to Chicago.    The airfare is not your only worry.   The Marriott Marquis Chicago is currently $410/night including taxes.   There weren't any conference rate rooms left.   Lesson learned.   Book the conference rate as soon as it becomes available.  You can always cancel, but you can't get it later when the rooms are sold out.


Looking forward to reconnecting..


----------



## third_eye

CEntrance added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Slim1970

third_eye said:


> Atlas Cables and Ferrum Audio added to exhibitor list!


Yes!! I get to hear the Oor and Hypos


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Slim1970 said:


> Yes!! I get to hear the Oor and Hypos


I will be interesting to see what DAC and source the use.   Vana, their distributor had a bad set up in NYC.    If you are going to bring your own music, make sure you get one of these cables if your DAP has a balanced line out:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09VFBWRDY/

I have a single end to RCA and the balanced cable does much better driving the Ferrum Orr.    I use the N8ii with this cable and it sounds fantastic.    The best set up I heard in NYC was a AK2000 with such a balanced cable.


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I will be interesting to see what DAC and source the use.   Vana, their distributor had a bad set up in NYC.    If you are going to bring your own music, make sure you get one of these cables if your DAP has a balanced line out:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09VFBWRDY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have a single end to RCA and the balanced cable does much better driving the Ferrum Orr.    I use the N8ii with this cable and it sounds fantastic.    The best set up I heard in NYC was a AK2000 with such a balanced cable.


I plan on bringing my Mojo 2 with Poly and a couple of headphones my D8K Pro’s and Solitaire P’s to try on different setups


----------



## mgoodman

Hey guys, excited to announce that CEntrance is coming back to CANJAM in Chicago! After all, this is our home, so we will enjoy seeing the enthusiastic Chicago Head-Fi crowd after a brief pause!

Are you coming to the show on June 18th? I hope you are, in either case, here is a quick preview. We are planning to show the following gear:


*1.* *HiFi-M8 V2 is a portable headphone amplifier and D/A converter for audio enthusiasts on the move. *It offers  Bluetooth support, four headphone outputs, LED VU meters, USB-C, and many other features. The updated device fills an important gap for audiophiles, who like to listen to music with a variety of headphones. The new product has two balanced and two balanced outputs for extra flexibility while jumping between sensitive and hard-to-drive headphone models. Powered by a rechargeable battery and charges from USB-C.  HiFi-M8 V2 works with smartphones and tablets running Android and Apple iOS, as well as MacOS and Windows-based computers. It supports all standard sampling rates including 24-bit/44.1 kHz up to 32-bit/384 kHz, and DSD. An ASIO driver is available for Windows 10.  The original HiFi-M8, released in 2013, garnered critical acclaim from CNET, HiFi+, Part Time Audiophile, and many other respected publications. Inner Fidelity placed it on its ‘Wall of Fame’ for portable headphone amplifiers.

CEntrance engineers worked very hard to offer “pitch-black noise floor” for users of Balanced Armature In-Ear-Monitors (IEM).  HiFi-M8 V2 was designed to eliminate audible hiss by using low-noise D/A converters and amplifiers. All of this, combined with the ability to deliver high power for overhead headphones, makes it a flexible, unique portable tool.





HiFi-M8 V2 by CEntrance



*2.* *Ampersand is a pure analogue, portable amp with 6W of output power. *It stacks nicely with the HiFi-M8 and delivers the the extra juice for the hard-to-drive planar headphones. It’s built-in rechargeable battery will make sure your beloved headphones will keep singing as you move around the house, or travel around the world. Don’t have travel plans? Ampersand is happy sitting on your desk or bedside table, powered through its USB-C power jack. Our innovative battery charging circuitry measures the battery voltage once every second and turns on charging only when necessary. This allows you to keep Ampersand plugged-in indefinitely, without harming its high-quality, long-life Lithium-Polymer battery. *Ampersand features balanced and single-ended connections* on input and output. Enjoy total flexibility to use any equipment in your arsenal — DACs, DAPs and any other sources. With modern connection options, such as 3.5 mm, 4.4 mm PENTACONN and 4-pin XLR you’d be hard pressed to find audio equipment that’s not compatible with Ampersand. Use a balanced source with unbalanced headphones, or the other way around — your choice. extensively tested with with Susvara, HE-6, Aeon Noir, Stealth, HEDD and many other headphones, Ampersand is the only portable amp to unleash the power of your planars!




Ampersand V2 by CEntrance



*3. DACmini 2 is a D/A converter and a headphone amplifier that stacks with Apple Mac mini*, reducing clutter and adding premium sound to the modern desktop. The new model retains all the features of its award-winning predecessor, but adds balanced 4.4 mm outputs, a premium-quality Bluetooth input with aptX and LDAC, and a pair of XLR jacks for driving desktop speakers. DACmini 2’s precision-machined, aircraft aluminum body matches the outline of the new Apple Mac mini and Mac Studio, creating a slick look on the desk, or in the listening room.  The original DACmini, released in 2013, remained on the Stereophile Magazine’s list of recommended audio components for years. It received numerous awards for its pristine sounding D/A converter, powerful headphone amplifier, ease of use, and clean presentation. Now that Apple introduced a new desktop computer line-up based on the powerful M1 CPU, CEntrance updated its DACmini, adding a slew of modern features and taking the audio quality and convenience to the next level. Like its predecessor, DACmini 2 comes with a number of innovations. Gone is the external power supply – DACmini 2 takes its power from USB, reducing cable clutter on the desk. Dual headphone outputs let the user select from standard or balanced headphone cables for lower noise and cross-talk. Volume is adjusted with a large analog volume knob that feels smooth and satisfying, thanks to the internal hydraulic pressure absorbing system. The volume is controlled in the digital domain for lowest distortion and perfect channel balance. DACmini offers a USB audio input with up to 768 kHz sampling rate, Balanced Bluetooth input with aptX and LDAC, as well as Optical and Coaxial SPDIF inputs for wide compatibility. Fixed or variable-level outputs are available, including RCA, 3.5mm and balanced XLR connectors. Custom-tuned EQ controls from our award-wining HiFi-M8 allow fine-tuning the sound of any headphones.






During the product design phase, CEntrance surveyed its user base and received hundreds of comments and feature requests. Based on this feedback, CEntrance made sure DACmini 2 was compatible with Windows, MacOS, iOS, Android and Linux. It could be used with computers, tablets, phones, and network servers. Its balanced Bluetooth implementation, first introduced with award-winning BlueDAC adds aptX HD and LDAC formats for pristine audio reproduction that sounds like a wired connection. Users can stream audio to DACmini 2 from their phones. The new DACmini 2 has an MSRP of $1850 USD. While CEntrance arranges production, customers may still preorder the unit for only $1099 (first 50 customers: $999) at the CEntrance website. All preorders will ship in September 2022.




Note: Mac mini and Mac Studio not included.



*4. Surprise. *We may have a special surprise for everybody, but you have to tune in to the CANJAM preview video from Head-fi to learn about it!

Hit me up with any questions, either by replying here or emailing through our site, http://centrance.com. There is a "contact us" form at the bottom. Let me know your thoughts!

Cheers,

Michael Goodman
CEntrance


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Slim1970 said:


> I plan on bringing my Mojo 2 with Poly and a couple of headphones my D8K Pro’s and Solitaire P’s to try on different setups


Are you storing music on the Poly?   Or pairing it with something like an iPhone for streaming?    

I have one of these for single end pairing with amps.   But, it doesn't do the Orr justice.  I sounds so much better with balanced xlr input.

https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-T...m+to+dual+rca+male+audio+quest,aps,178&sr=8-3


----------



## Slim1970 (May 23, 2022)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Are you storing music on the Poly?   Or pairing it with something like an iPhone for streaming?
> 
> I have one of these for single end pairing with amps.   But, it doesn't do the Orr justice.  I sounds so much better with balanced xlr input.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Tower-3-5mm-Cable-Black/dp/B00EPX5PA8/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3LZ6PJ2OYU3PX&keywords=3.5+mm+to+dual+rca+male+audioquest&qid=1653328803&sprefix=3.5+mm+to+dual+rca+male+audio+quest,aps,178&sr=8-3


Just streaming from my Poly right now. I have a Kimber Kable GQ-Mini AG that I use, but agree that an XLR or balanced input would be better.


----------



## goldwerger

@third_eye would there be a chance to test the Feliks Envy in Chicago?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Slim1970 said:


> Just streaming from my Poly right now


Can you stream from your iPhone to the Poly?    I could never get that feature working on my Poly with my iPhone's hotspot, so I gave up.


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Can you stream from your iPhone to the Poly?    I could never get that feature working on my Poly with my iPhone's hotspot, so I gave up.


Yes, my iPhone recognizes the Poly as an Airplay device and streams easily to it. I think you have to be on the same WiFi network to get the Poly to work as a hotspot. I haven’t tried myself since Airplay works so well


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, my iPhone recognizes the Poly as an Airplay device and streams easily to it. I think you have to be on the same WiFi network to get the Poly to work as a hotspot. I haven’t tried myself since Airplay works so well


I see.   I thought wifi sounded better than Airplay which is why I always use it in wifi mode with mconnect.   I thought it should work with the iPhone hotspot, but as I said I could never get it to work.    Airplay is absolutely more convenient.   I'll have to try that with my Orr at home to see how it sounds.


----------



## goldwerger

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, my iPhone recognizes the Poly as an Airplay device and streams easily to it. I think you have to be on the same WiFi network to get the Poly to work as a hotspot. I haven’t tried myself since Airplay works so well



Don't rely on WiFi at CanJam... in NYC it was practically non-existent. Best to have local files (on your iPhone, DAP, whatever mobile setup you have with your music). Just a "heads" up...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (May 23, 2022)

goldwerger said:


> Don't rely on WiFi at CanJam... in NYC it was practically non-existent. Best to have local files (on your iPhone, DAP, whatever mobile setup you have with your music). Just a "heads" up...


Agreed.   He can downloan streaming music to his iPhone, though.   The only real issue I have had with the Mojo/Poly is that it does not have a great line out feature.   Hugo 2 is much better in this regard.

I am going to bring my N8ii as source.   And, after 2 other CanJams, I learned my lesson to assume you need to connect to anything.   So, I have a usb-c to usb-b in case I need to connect to a DAC with a usb-b like a TT2.    Usb c to usb c to connect to a Mojo 2, usb-c to usb-micro to connect to Mojo 1,   4.4mm to dual 3pin xlr to connect to amps like the Orr.     3.5mm to dual RCA to connect to tube amps.


----------



## goldwerger

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Agreed.   He can downloan streaming music to his iPhone, though.   The only real issue I have had with the Mojo/Poly is that it does not a great line out feature.   Hugo 2 is much better in this regard.


yes for sure... I download to my iPhone regularly (all my favouriates from Qobuz and Tidal are always downlaoded). But I was referring to his comment that he thinks he need to be on same WiFi to use AirPlay. If that's so, he may not be able ot use it at CanJam if the WiFi is unreliable..


----------



## BB124T

I bought a ticket, where can I find my ticket information? I didn't receive any email feedback.


----------



## AxelCloris

goldwerger said:


> would there be a chance to test the Feliks Envy in Chicago?


At the moment neither Feliks Audio nor any of their distributors have signed up to exhibit at CanJam Chicago next month, but we'll be sure to let everyone know here in the thread if that changes. You can always see the most up-to-the-minute lineup of brands and exhibitors joining us at CanJam Chicago 2022 here.


----------



## goldwerger

AxelCloris said:


> At the moment neither Feliks Audio nor any of their distributors have signed up to exhibit at CanJam Chicago next month, but we'll be sure to let everyone know here in the thread if that changes. You can always see the most up-to-the-minute lineup of brands and exhibitors joining us at CanJam Chicago 2022 here.


Ok crossing fingers (hard)… thanks


----------



## AxelCloris

We've had several instances where exhibitors have signed up with just days to go before an event, so there's always the possibility. Looking at their website, Feliks Audio is distributed by Upscale Audio here in the US and Upscale has exhibited with us in the past. Still plenty of time for them to join if the event works for their schedule.

And since I know everyone is chomping at the bit to see what all's going to be there, better get back to work on this year's preview video. We have the new dCS Lina in studio today for some photo time. @third_eye has had it for a bit now - lucky bum - and shared some of his thoughts earlier today too. I wonder if that's going to be at CanJam...


----------



## third_eye

It's that time again!






*



*

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam Chicago 2022 T-Shirts are $40* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, June 19. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam Chicago 2022 is *Friday, June 3, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Chicago 2022 volunteers do not need to order their own T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*

Last edited: 1 minute ago


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



goldwerger-L-1


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

@HiFiHawaii808  - XL - 1


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam Chicago 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.


----------



## warrenpchi

mgoodman said:


> *4. Surprise. *We may have a special surprise for everybody, but you have to tune in to the CANJAM preview video from Head-fi to learn about it!



I can't mention what this surprise is, as it'll be under embargo until the CanJam Chicago 2022 preview video is out... but @goldwerger, I can tell you that this will be of great interest to you.


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> I can't mention what this surprise is, as it'll be under embargo until the CanJam Chicago 2022 preview video is out... but @goldwerger, I can tell you that this will be of great interest to you.


Oh no @warrenpchi , you didn’t… when is this video coming out? Wheeeen…?


----------



## mgoodman

warrenpchi said:


> I can't mention what this surprise is, as it'll be under embargo until the CanJam Chicago 2022 preview video is out... but @goldwerger, I can tell you that this will be of great interest to you.


And the surprise is.... No. (Slapping himself on the hand). Patience, young Skywalker.


----------



## Zachik

mgoodman said:


> And the surprise is.... No. (Slapping himself on the hand). Patience, young Skywalker.


I wonder if the surprise is @mgoodman sending me to CanJam (to help him during the show)... 
I *know *that will make @goldwerger happy!


----------



## LoryWiv

AxelCloris said:


> We've had several instances where exhibitors have signed up with just days to go before an event, so there's always the possibility. Looking at their website, *Feliks Audio is distributed by* Upscale Audio here in the US and Upscale has exhibited with us in the past. Still plenty of time for them to join if the event works for their schedule.
> 
> And since I know everyone is chomping at the bit to see what all's going to be there, better get back to work on this year's preview video. We have the new dCS Lina in studio today for some photo time. @third_eye has had it for a bit now - lucky bum - and shared some of his thoughts earlier today too. I wonder if that's going to be at CanJam...


Headphones.com also carries Feliks-Audio gear...


----------



## third_eye

RME added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AxelCloris

LoryWiv said:


> Headphones.com also carries Feliks-Audio gear...


Unfortunately Headphones.com confirmed they won't be able to exhibit with us at CanJam Chicago this year, but they are one of our event sponsors and we're so grateful for their continued support of CanJam even when they can't make the trip themselves. Hopefully it won't be long before they cross the border and join us for a show here in the US again.


----------



## buson160man

AxelCloris said:


> Oh hey, there were dovetails at AXPONA too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty  sharp looking case


----------



## Dellwolf

third_eye said:


> It's that time again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dellwolf-L-1


----------



## LoryWiv

LoryWiv XL-1


----------



## Nogoodnamesleft

Headphone output power? Bluetooth receiver or transmitter?


----------



## ptenorio

I’ve never had the opportunity to attend one of these, but they seem to be the only way to try audio gear that I’ll probably never afford. How packed do these CanJams usually get? Is there a huge wait to get listening time with equipment?


----------



## goldwerger

ptenorio said:


> I’ve never had the opportunity to attend one of these, but they seem to be the only way to try audio gear that I’ll probably never afford. How packed do these CanJams usually get? Is there a huge wait to get listening time with equipment?


They are packed and lively, but not crowded

You’ll be able to easily listen to anything you want. At most, you wait a couple of minutes and take your turn. Everyone is polite and accommodating. You’ll demo more than you’d be able to absorb


----------



## james93

James93-4xl-2


----------



## warrenpchi

goldwerger said:


> They are packed and lively, but not crowded
> 
> You’ll be able to easily listen to anything you want. At most, you wait a couple of minutes and take your turn. Everyone is polite and accommodating. You’ll demo more than you’d be able to absorb



Woo hoo, time to roll out some greatest hits!


----------



## hifixman




----------



## joe

Okay, as a guy from Detroit, I have to ask: If I had to pick one pizza place to try while I'm in town, what do you recommend I pick?

And for the record, I do plan on returning to Kuma's Corner for a burger, because _damn_. The Neurosis burger was insane when I was in town in October....


----------



## third_eye (May 27, 2022)

joe said:


> Okay, as a guy from Detroit, I have to ask: If I had to pick one pizza place to try while I'm in town, what do you recommend I pick?
> 
> And for the record, I do plan on returning to Kuma's Corner for a burger, because _damn_. The Neurosis burger was insane when I was in town in October....



We went to Pequod's last time we visited. It was very good, but super heavy. I guess that's deep dish style though? (not an expert)

Yeah, any good food recommendations in general would be appreciated for us out-of-town visitors.

3 weeks to go!!


----------



## ptenorio

Try Connie’s Pizza if possible, Chicago Style Deep Dish is delicious.


----------



## genefruit

third_eye said:


> We went to Pequod's last time we visited. It was very good, but super heavy. I guess that's deep dish style though? (not an expert)
> 
> Yeah, any good food recommendations in general would be appreciated for us out-of-town visitors.
> 
> 3 weeks to go!!


Pequod's is certainly on the short list of Chicago pizza.

If you have the wallet after CanJam does it’s part, try here. Not pizza. Not ordinary either. 

https://www.moodytongue.com/

Or here - http://www.thepublicanrestaurant.com/


----------



## AxelCloris

I always vote for Pequod's. If you want one of the big guys, then either Lou Malnati's or Giordano's.

Pequod's is only something like a 15-20 minute drive from the hotel. It's not far at all for my personal favorite.


----------



## chesebert

joe said:


> Okay, as a guy from Detroit, I have to ask: If I had to pick one pizza place to try while I'm in town, what do you recommend I pick?
> 
> And for the record, I do plan on returning to Kuma's Corner for a burger, because _damn_. The Neurosis burger was insane when I was in town in October....


Nothing beats Jets Pizza. Chicago pizza chains don't even compare ....


----------



## joe

chesebert said:


> Nothing beats Jets Pizza. Chicago pizza chains don't even compare ....


Yeah, I don't like Jet's. I've had too many bad pizzas from them, unfortunately.


----------



## chesebert

hifixman said:


>



Damn I must be so jaded at this point because I heard that same system and it was a "meh" experience.



joe said:


> Yeah, I don't like Jet's. I've had too many bad pizzas from them, unfortunately.


how about the original Cottage Inn?


----------



## joe

chesebert said:


> how about the original Cottage Inn?


Cottage inn is okay. I stick to a couple of local places for the most part when we do get pizza in our house. Occasionally we do Buddy's, which is fantastic.


----------



## goldwerger

chesebert said:


> Damn I must be so jaded at this point because I heard that same system and it was a "meh" experienceI


I kind of agree. It's good, but I personally prefer my Mjolnir Carbon. That said, the Eksonic T2 totally blew my mind. I definitey plan to revisit it in Chicago if @Kerry brings it again (fingers crossed)


----------



## PopZeus

Some non-deep dish pizzas to try while you're in Chicago: Bonci (Roman). Piece (New Haven), Boiler Room (NY). But yeah, Pequod's is my favorite Chicago deep dish.


----------



## chesebert

joe said:


> Cottage inn is okay. I stick to a couple of local places for the most part when we do get pizza in our house. Occasionally we do Buddy's, which is fantastic.


 It's been a while since I had Jets or Cottage...perhaps things changed after Covid? I also haven't had really good pizza from the Chicago chains.



PopZeus said:


> Some non-deep dish pizzas to try while you're in Chicago: Bonci (Roman). Piece (New Haven), Boiler Room (NY). But yeah, Pequod's is my favorite Chicago deep dish.


Never tried Pequod; I will have to try it sometimes.


----------



## Kerry

goldwerger said:


> I kind of agree. It's good, but I personally prefer my Mjolnir Carbon. That said, the Eksonic T2 totally blew my mind. I definitey plan to revisit it in Chicago if @Kerry brings it again (fingers crossed)


We'll be there with the Aeras and T2


----------



## goldwerger

Kerry said:


> We'll be there with the Aeras and T2


Awesome!!


----------



## james93

Try Ricobene's breaded steak sandwich.

Vito & Nick's Pizzeria - thin crust and old bar setting - make sure to get Old Style beer with your food for an original Chicago experience, also about a 30 min drive from the hotel

Mario's Italian Lemonade - Italian ice walk up


----------



## musicman59

One of the places I go right downtown is Pizzeria Due on Wabash Ave.


----------



## hifixman

chesebert said:


> Damn I must be so jaded at this point because I heard that same system and it was a "meh" experience.
> 
> 
> how about the original Cottage Inn?


As an owner of both Carbon and BHSE for long History, I can ganrantee they are not on the same level. 

Carbon sounds so hollow when watching movies and videos. It is not organic sounding, and built not sturdy. If the high and low extension are what are you chasing for, a power cable of Black PAC from JPS can equip BHSE with the same if not better extension at both ends. 
R2R dacs like Mojo Mystique X SE and Rockna could also give BHSE the slam and definition. Its laid back tuning suits for broader combination for dacs, cables and tubes.


----------



## chesebert

how did we go from Cottage Inn pizza to Carbon and BHSE?


----------



## goldwerger

hifixman said:


> As an owner of both Carbon and BHSE for long History, I can ganrantee they are not on the same level.
> 
> Carbon sounds so hollow when watching movies and videos. It is not organic sounding, and built not sturdy. If the high and low extension are what are you chasing for, a power cable of Black PAC from JPS can equip BHSE with the same if not better extension at both ends.
> R2R dacs like Mojo Mystique X SE and Rockna could also give BHSE the slam and definition. Its laid back tuning suits for broader combination for dacs, cables and tubes.


I personally prefer the Carbon (have it, and tested the BHSE extensively). But I suspect synergies and specific chain are key. I pair up the Carbon with the Bricasti M3 which works for a great matching


----------



## hifixman

goldwerger said:


> I personally prefer the Carbon (have it, and tested the BHSE extensively). But I suspect synergies and specific chain are key. I pair up the Carbon with the Bricasti M3 which works for a great matching


Nice pairing the Bricadti M3 is anologue warm sounding which will be good pair to the analyticality of Carbon. I will welcome you to demo my system if you come to NY to hear how good could BHSE be


----------



## goldwerger

hifixman said:


> Nice pairing the Bricadti M3 is anologue warm sounding which will be good pair to the analyticality of Carbon. I will welcome you to demo my system if you come to NY to hear how good could BHSE be


I’m local…….


----------



## hifixman

goldwerger said:


> I’m local…….


PM'ed you with my address


----------



## warrenpchi

*Seminars! 🥳*


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


> *Seminars! 🥳*



These will be held in the Water Tower A room on Level 2. Spaces are limited so be sure to get there early!


----------



## ElCaspari

cool!


----------



## third_eye

Some great info for CanJam first timers!


----------



## skeeb23

third_eye said:


> **
> 
> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> ...


skeeb23-L-1


----------



## skeeb23

Sorry I just realized I missed the deadline for tshirt preorder.  Hopefully there will be extras.  Looking forward to attending!


----------



## AxelCloris

We normally have extras in a few sizes available at the registration table, but the popular sizes tend to go quickly. If you're looking to get one at the show, I recommend buying one when you pick up your show pass rather than waiting until the end of the day/weekend.


----------



## skeeb23

AxelCloris said:


> We normally have extras in a few sizes available at the registration table, but the popular sizes tend to go quickly. If you're looking to get one at the show, I recommend buying one when you pick up your show pass rather than waiting until the end of the day/weekend.


Thank you, will do that!


----------



## warrenpchi

_Just a quick heads-up for Susvara owners..._

You should definitely bring your Susvara to CanJam Chicago if you can.  There is at least one amp making its debut, and possibly a second in the form of a prototype, that are both spec'd to drive Susvaras splendidly (at least on paper as I haven't heard either yet).  I'll try to get more info for y'all in the CanJam Chicago preview... but I wanted to let you guys know the above ahead of time, just in case you need to buy a travel case in order to pack your Susvara in luggage. 

I'm looking at you there @goldwerger!


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> _Just a quick heads-up for Susvara owners..._
> 
> You should definitely bring your Susvara to CanJam Chicago if you can.  There is at least one amp making its debut, and possibly a second in the form of a prototype, that are both spec'd to drive Susvaras splendidly (at least on paper as I haven't heard either yet).  I'll try to get more info for y'all in the CanJam Chicago preview... but I wanted to let you guys know the above ahead of time, just in case you need to buy a travel case in order to pack your Susvara in luggage.
> 
> I'm looking at you there @goldwerger!


Funny you should say... I (really!) just ordered a case for the Susvara last week... it's coming with for sure 

and I'm getting my VC back from service personal delivery right at CanJam, so I will have 2 cans to test with... (now I just need to do some more pulls ups to get my back muscles ready for theis carriage

really curious about these teasers you're putting here... dish out man soon...


----------



## warrenpchi

goldwerger said:


> Funny you should say... I (really!) just ordered a case for the Susvara last week... it's coming with for sure



The Force is a powerful ally. 



goldwerger said:


> really curious about these teasers you're putting here... dish out man soon...



Funny you should say that... FedEx just dropped off something an hour ago, and I've been listening to a new headphone that will be making its debut at the show.  I can't say what it is yet, as specific info is embargoed for now.  But I can say that it's damn impressive!  Again, CanJam Preview video coming soon.


----------



## third_eye

skeeb23 said:


> Sorry I just realized I missed the deadline for tshirt preorder.  Hopefully there will be extras.  Looking forward to attending!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> The Force is a powerful ally.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that... FedEx just dropped off something an hour ago, and I've been listening to a new headphone that will be making its debut at the show.  I can't say what it is yet, as specific info is embargoed for now.  But I can say that it's damn impressive!  Again, CanJam Preview video coming soon.


with bated breath…………!


----------



## genefruit

warrenpchi said:


> Again, CanJam Preview video coming soon.


It's sooner than it's ever been and now it's even sooner...


----------



## AxelCloris (Jun 9, 2022)

genefruit said:


> It's sooner than it's ever been and now it's even sooner...


Coincidentally, our office looks EXACTLY like the clock tower in the music video.

Edit: 40 second Photoshop, GO!


----------



## third_eye

*Dan Clark Audio* is looking for booth set-up and staffing help at CanJam Chicago! Compensation will be provided, and if you are interested and based in the Chicago area, please contact Andy Regan, at andy@danclarkaudio.com for more information!


----------



## hifixman

AxelCloris said:


> Coincidentally, our office looks EXACTLY like the clock tower in the music video.
> 
> Edit: 40 second Photoshop, GO!


Dope!


----------



## third_eye

We still have a couple of volunteer slots open......please PM if interested! 

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Chicago 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt and food/refreshments during your shift. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## Fantanest

1st time to Canjam. Do they actually sell products there?


----------



## Dellwolf

Fantanest said:


> 1st time to Canjam. Do they actually sell products there?


Depends on the company but most do and generally they offer some form of a discount. They don't always have inventory on hand, but you might be able to make a purchase there at a discount and get it shipped to your home. It just depends company to company.


----------



## Fantanest

Dellwolf said:


> Depends on the company but most do and generally they offer some form of a discount. They don't always have inventory on hand, but you might be able to make a purchase there at a discount and get it shipped to your home. It just depends company to company.


Oh wow interesting. Finally a chance to try/compare instead of impulse buying.


----------



## warrenpchi

Dellwolf said:


> Depends on the company but most do and generally they offer some form of a discount. They don't always have inventory on hand, but you might be able to make a purchase there at a discount and get it shipped to your home. It just depends company to company.



Pretty much what @Dellwolf said.  Some do.  Many don't.  Because many exhibitors ship their materials to the show - which includes much in the way of displays and associated gear - it can often be prohibitively expensive to also ship product inventory that may or may not sell out, and thus have to incur even more charges when it's shipped back to them after the show.

That said, here's a tip to potentially get a great discount:  buy a demo! 

If you're not OCD about getting a sealed/NIB/retail package, then you could always ask an exhibitor if they'd be willing to sell you the floor demo that they brought to the show.  While it's not new, you can bet your last dollar that the demo would have been well cared for, since their reputation depended on it working flawlessly at the show.  Demo discounts can often be significant, though the exact discount varies of course.  

There's only one catch:  obviously you'd have to pick it up at the end of the show (since they need it for their exhibit).  But yeah, it's a win-win.  You get the gear that you wanted for a great discount, and they don't have to waste expense packing it and shipping it back.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> Pretty much what @Dellwolf said.  Some do.  Many don't.  Because many exhibitors ship their materials to the show - which includes much in the way of displays and associated gear - it can often be prohibitively expensive to also ship product inventory that may or may not sell out, and thus have to incur even more charges when it's shipped back to them after the show.
> 
> That said, here's a tip to potentially get a great discount:  buy a demo!
> 
> ...


Here is another tip.   Ask for a discount.  Most vendors have show discounts that they don't offer outside of trade shows.   Some very smart vendors will extend discounts to other products in their current line as unadvertised specials.


----------



## jude (Jun 12, 2022)

*ULTRA-High-End Rig, The Best Studio Monitors?, IEMs Galore, And Much More At CanJam Chicago 2022*

​
dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack, Audeze's first purpose built pro audio monitors, ZMF surprises, Chord's new (and currently ultra-rare) Mojo, Cayin's big flagship DAP, so many new IEMs, and so much more at our first CanJam in Chicago since 2010. CanJam Chicago takes place June 18th and 19th, 2022, at the Chicago Marriott Marquis in Downtown Chicago.

_CanJam Chicago 2022 Preview: ULTRA-High-End Rig, The Best Studio Monitors?, IEMs Galore, And Much More _- produced by Joe Cwik and Brian Murphy​


----------



## AxelCloris

I _really_ need to hit the tanning beds...


----------



## chesebert (Jun 12, 2022)

dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack? Is that Lina? If yes, that's the entry-level dCS gear they created for poor headphone audiophiles - the Lina line doesn't even share the same look as the rest of the dCS gear. 

I doubt dCS would bring their Vivaldi stack to some headphone meet


----------



## goldwerger (Jun 12, 2022)

jude said:


> *ULTRA-High-End Rig, The Best Studio Monitors?, IEMs Galore, And Much More At CanJam Chicago 2022*
> 
> ​
> dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack, Audeze's first purpose built pro audio monitors, ZMF surprises, Chord's new (and currently ultra-rare) Mojo, Cayin's big flagship DAP, so many new IEMs, and so much more at our first CanJam in Chicago since 2010. CanJam Chicago takes place June 18th and 19th, 2022, at the Chicago Marriott Marquis in Downtown Chicago.
> ...





Some super exciting stuff here which I can't wait to test next weekend!

But I am dearly missing 2 recently launched products that I was very much hoping
 to test at CanJam - (1) Felikx Envy, (2) Enleum 23R - any chance that any of the vendors there will bring these in their setups? Pleaaaase...?? 

(as an aside, I have had the Bricasti M3h for nearly a year and can confirm to all it's phenomenal - if you have a chance to test it, I highly recommend it!)


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

chesebert said:


> dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack? Is that Lina? If yes, that's the entry-level dCS gear they created for poor headphone audiophiles - the Lina line doesn't even share the same look as the rest of the dCS gear.
> 
> I doubt dCS would bring their Vivaldi stack to some headphone meet


dCS Lina Full System = $29,150?    I will listen to it, but I can't imagine very many scenarios where I will be motivated to buy it.


----------



## chesebert

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> dCS Lina Full System = $29,150?    I will listen to it, but I can't imagine very many scenarios where I will be motivated to buy it.


Rossini is what dCS actually wants you to buy and it's their "best value" product along their entire stack. I am very confused by the Lina line, TBH. I do give dCS credit for keep trying; I think it's very difficult for hi-end brands to cater to the headphone market - I mean there is only so much money you can charge to build an amp that pumps few hundred mw into a pair of transducers you strap to your head.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> I _really_ need to hit the tanning beds...


or... you know... GO OUTSIDE


----------



## hifixman

goldwerger said:


> Some super exciting stuff here which I can't wait to test next weekend!
> 
> But I am dearly missing 2 recently launched that I was very much hopinh to test at CanJam - (1) Felikx Envy, (2) Enleum 23R - any chance that any of the vendors there will bring these in their setups? Pleaaaase...??
> 
> (as an aside, I have had the Bricasti M3h for nearly a year and can confirm to all it's phenomenal - if you have a chance to test it, I highly recommend it!)


Enjoy the show! Can't wait to hear from you about the show!



jude said:


> *ULTRA-High-End Rig, The Best Studio Monitors?, IEMs Galore, And Much More At CanJam Chicago 2022*
> 
> ​
> dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack, Audeze's first purpose built pro audio monitors, ZMF surprises, Chord's new (and currently ultra-rare) Mojo, Cayin's big flagship DAP, so many new IEMs, and so much more at our first CanJam in Chicago since 2010. CanJam Chicago takes place June 18th and 19th, 2022, at the Chicago Marriott Marquis in Downtown Chicago.
> ...



Finally! I have been waiting for the Jude and this video for a long time! Nice made as always! Shout-out to Headfi and wish you another success!


----------



## goldwerger

hifixman said:


> Enjoy the show! Can't wait to hear from you about the show!


will do...!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> _Just a quick heads-up for Susvara owners..._
> 
> You should definitely bring your Susvara to CanJam Chicago if you can.  There is at least one amp making its debut, and possibly a second in the form of a prototype, that are both spec'd to drive Susvaras splendidly (at least on paper as I haven't heard either yet).  I'll try to get more info for y'all in the CanJam Chicago preview... but I wanted to let you guys know the above ahead of time, just in case you need to buy a travel case in order to pack your Susvara in luggage.
> 
> I'm looking at you there @goldwerger!


Okay Warren, I just watched the Chicago show preview.    Which amps are you suggesting for Susvara owners?   I heard 3 possibilities.

1)  dCS Lina Full System.    At $29,150, I can't imagine buying it.
2)  Hifiman EF400.   This is very interesting to me.  An R2R DAC with an integrated AMP that can drive Susvara is very interesting.
3) Centrance Ampersand.   A portable amp that can drive Susvara is very interesting to me.



goldwerger said:


> Some super exciting stuff here which I can't wait to test next weekend!
> 
> But I am dearly missing 2 recently launched products that I was very much hoping
> to test at CanJam - (1) Felikx Envy, (2) Enleum 23R - any chance that any of the vendors there will bring these in their setups? Pleaaaase...??
> ...


For me, I am missing Solitaire + P.   Hopefully they have it at CanJam Socal.


----------



## deafenears

warrenpchi said:


> There is at least one amp making its debut, and possibly a second in the form of a prototype, that are both spec'd to drive Susvaras splendidly (at least on paper as I haven't heard either yet).





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Okay Warren, I just watched the Chicago show preview. Which amps are you suggesting for Susvara owners? I heard 3 possibilities.


Holo Audio Bliss maybe?


----------



## goldwerger

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> For me, I am missing Solitaire + P.   Hopefully they have it at CanJam Socal.



I missed that.. was hoping to get a second test (I did here them at CanJam NYC) and assumed they'd be back. I see you're right. Too bad.


----------



## hifixman

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Okay Warren, I just watched the Chicago show preview.    Which amps are you suggesting for Susvara owners?   I heard 3 possibilities.
> 
> 1)  dCS Lina Full System.    At $29,150, I can't imagine buying it.
> 2)  Hifiman EF400.   This is very interesting to me.  An R2R DAC with an integrated AMP that can drive Susvara is very interesting.
> 3) Centrance Ampersand.   A portable amp that can drive Susvara is very interesting to me.


I heard Wells Headtrips III at Axpona which is clearly a step up above Headtrips II.

My favorite three amps for Susvara that I heard or own are:

Riviera
Mytek Empire
Woo Audio W23 Luna

Will there be videos for these amazing seminar? I just flew to Chicago for Axpona so it is hard for me to fly there again lol


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> For me, I am missing Solitaire + P.   Hopefully they have it at CanJam Socal.


I'm bringing my set of Solitaire P's to demo on a few amps


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Slim1970 said:


> I'm bringing my set of Solitaire P's to demo on a few amps


Great.   I will look for you


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Great.   I will look for you


Do you know if there will be name tags with our pseudo head-fi names available? This would make it easier to identify everyone at show.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Slim1970 said:


> Do you know if there will be name tags with our pseudo head-fi names available? This would make it easier to identify everyone at show.


No.   There aren't.   I will pm you when i get there.


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> No.   There aren't.   I will pm you when i get there.


Okay sounds good. Looking forward to meeting your there!


----------



## NickT23

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> dCS Lina Full System = $29,150?    I will listen to it, but I can't imagine very many scenarios where I will be motivated to buy it.


But you can afford it ?


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Okay Warren, I just watched the Chicago show preview.    Which amps are you suggesting for Susvara owners?   I heard 3 possibilities.
> 
> 1)  dCS Lina Full System.    At $29,150, I can't imagine buying it.
> 2)  Hifiman EF400.   This is very interesting to me.  An R2R DAC with an integrated AMP that can drive Susvara is very interesting.
> 3) Centrance Ampersand.   A portable amp that can drive Susvara is very interesting to me.





deafenears said:


> Holo Audio Bliss maybe?



Though the Ampersand would definitely be something you'd want to try, especially as much as you travel, I was specifically thinking of the two new prototypes for the Wells Audio Headtrip III Level II and CEntrance AMPmini.


----------



## Sharppain

chesebert said:


> dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack? Is that Lina? If yes, that's the entry-level dCS gear they created for poor headphone audiophiles - the Lina line doesn't even share the same look as the rest of the dCS gear.
> 
> I doubt dCS would bring their Vivaldi stack to some headphone meet


Do you have the Vivaldi?


----------



## vcoheda

the lina network dac looks great but you are paying a premium for the dCS name, which for some is okay -- it is a trusted and proven company. a few other quality network dacs that come to mind, all less expensive, are the teac ud-701n (4k), aurender a15 (8k), esoteric n-05xd (11k). on the other hand, there is the chord dave from another well-known uk company which is more expensive (14k) and does not include network capability.


----------



## chesebert

Sharppain said:


> Do you have the Vivaldi?


Lol…no. People with Vivaldi are too busy having fun with models and bottles


----------



## Makiah S

vcoheda said:


> the lina network dac looks great but you are paying a premium for the dCS name, which for some is okay -- it is a trusted and proven company. a few other quality network dacs that come to mind, all less expensive, are the teac ud-701n (4k), aurender a15 (8k), esoteric n-05xd (11k). on the other hand, there is the chord dave from another well-known uk company which is more expensive (14k) and does not include network capability.


Don't forget to give the M3h a listen! It's $7500 all in ^^


----------



## ThanatosVI

jude said:


> *ULTRA-High-End Rig, The Best Studio Monitors?, IEMs Galore, And Much More At CanJam Chicago 2022*
> 
> ​
> dCS's ULTRA-high-end stack, Audeze's first purpose built pro audio monitors, ZMF surprises, Chord's new (and currently ultra-rare) Mojo, Cayin's big flagship DAP, so many new IEMs, and so much more at our first CanJam in Chicago since 2010. CanJam Chicago takes place June 18th and 19th, 2022, at the Chicago Marriott Marquis in Downtown Chicago.
> ...



Is there somewhere a list of New products presented at Canjam Chicago?


----------



## joe

ThanatosVI said:


> Is there somewhere a list of New products presented at Canjam Chicago?


Give the preview a watch. You'll catch them all.


----------



## ThanatosVI

joe said:


> Give the preview a watch. You'll catch them all.


That's the whole point of the post.
I'd rather spend 40 seconds reading a list than watching a 60 Minute video


----------



## warrenpchi

ThanatosVI said:


> I'd rather spend 40 seconds reading a list than watching a 60 Minute video



It's actually a 70 minute video.


----------



## ThanatosVI

warrenpchi said:


> It's actually a 70 minute video.


Further emphasizing my point


----------



## goldwerger

Makiah S said:


> Don't forget to give the M3h a listen! It's $7500 all in ^^


Agreed. Have it at home and it’s excellent. Great sounding! And with outstanding DAC, great preamp, a network card that’s Roon Ready, and decent headphone amp, it is a very well positioned product (I recommend pairing it with outside amp for higher end amping).


----------



## warrenpchi

ThanatosVI said:


> Further emphasizing my point



Well, it appears that we are at a classic impasse, since I'd prefer that you watch the video.  But, there's a way that we can both win...

You can watch the video, and in the process of doing so, create the 40 second list that you desire!  And then, we'll both be living our dreams!  Remember...






🤣


----------



## ThanatosVI

warrenpchi said:


> Well, it appears that we are at a classic impasse, since I'd prefer that you watch the video.  But, there's a way that we can both win...
> 
> You can watch the video, and in the process of doing so, create the 40 second list that you desire!  And then, we'll both be living our dreams!  Remember...
> 
> ...


Well if I had the list I'd know if the Video has content of interest.

As soon as I spent 70 minutes on the video the list is of no value to me anymore.

So unfortunately this is not a scenario in which we both win.


----------



## warrenpchi

ThanatosVI said:


> So unfortunately this is not a scenario in which we both win.



I'm okay with that.


----------



## chesebert

We need a summary video about that video - head-fi gets the views and we all save time and get info. Win-Win


----------



## fzman

quick summary that will take even less than 40 seconds to read:

Video contains descriptions of new or recent iems, headphones, gear and accessotries that will be shown either by their makers, or by retailers, if the maker will not themselves attend.

During and after the event, it is unlikely that anyone will demand a 40 second summary of how everything sounded at CanJam....


----------



## dstarr3

I'm sorry, could someone summarize this conversation for me? It would take me at least 70 minutes to read all this


----------



## fiascogarcia (Jun 13, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Well if I had the list I'd know if the Video has content of interest.
> 
> As soon as I spent 70 minutes on the video the list is of no value to me anymore.
> 
> So unfortunately this is not a scenario in which we both win.


This might be helpful in the future.  Just teasing!


----------



## joe

Well, no matter what, I can't wait to get back to Chicago and see everyone. It's going to be a fantastic event.


----------



## ThanatosVI

fiascogarcia said:


> This might be helpful in the future.  Just teasing!


I like the Humor 

My request was still reasonable imo.
A 70 Minute Video without timestamps should at least provide a list about the content.

I really don't understand the hostility towards that, that has been provided by others.


----------



## chesebert (Jun 13, 2022)

chesebert said:


> To be fair - you can waste way more than 70min wandering around the show figuring out where to go next.


Thank you friend for the “like”. Someone said I have bad SINAD on my posts and need more likes 🤣


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

ThanatosVI said:


> Well if I had the list I'd know if the Video has content of interest.
> 
> As soon as I spent 70 minutes on the video the list is of no value to me anymore.
> 
> So unfortunately this is not a scenario in which we both win.


The amount of time you spent justifying not watching the video is more time than actually watching the video will take.   If you actually watched the video, you would see that all of the announcements are at the beginning of the video.  So, you don't need to watch all 70 minutes.

Btw, I see you are from Germany.  Are you even planning on attending?   Why does someone need to provide a summary to someone who isn't even going to attend?


----------



## chesebert

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The amount of time you spent justifying not watching the video is more time than actually watching the video will take.   If you actually watched the video, you would see that all of the announcements are at the beginning of the video.  So, you don't need to watch all 70 minutes.
> 
> Btw, I see you are from Germany.  Are you even planning on attending?   Why does someone need to provide a summary to someone who isn't even going to attend?


You are flying in from HI just for Canjam?


----------



## joe

chesebert said:


> You are flying in from HI just for Canjam?


He's hardcore.


----------



## chesebert

joe said:


> He's hardcore.


We need “hardcore headfier” badge for him.


----------



## james93

Will there be a "Deals" list?


----------



## ThanatosVI

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The amount of time you spent justifying not watching the video is more time than actually watching the video will take.   If you actually watched the video, you would see that all of the announcements are at the beginning of the video.  So, you don't need to watch all 70 minutes.
> 
> Btw, I see you are from Germany.  Are you even planning on attending?   Why does someone need to provide a summary to someone who isn't even going to attend?


The amount I spent on these posts was like 5 minutes so far.

I will not attend but would like to know if it is worth to keep an eye on the Event and impressions.

However it's fine, I'll simply boycott canjam coverage if a reasonable question like this generates only trollish responses


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

chesebert said:


> You are flying in from HI just for Canjam?


I am flying from Seattle.   Since I was going to be on the mainland, I decided to fly to Chicago for CanJam.     I almost went to Singapore.  If I didn't already have a commitment for he week after CanJam Singapore, I would have gone there, too.


----------



## joe

chesebert said:


> We need “hardcore headfier” badge for him.


I think the title works.


----------



## chesebert

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am flying from Seattle.   Since I was going to be on the mainland, I decided to fly to Chicago for CanJam.     I almost went to Singapore.  If I didn't already have a commitment for he week after CanJam Singapore, I would have gone there, too.


Someone give this man a “hardcore headfier” badge - he deserves one for sure. 

And there it is - our very first hardcore headfier

Congrats! @HiFiHawaii808


----------



## third_eye

james93 said:


> Will there be a "Deals" list?



We're finalizing the list of Show Specials and will be posting it here once complete. A printed Show Specials list will also be handed out at the Registration Desk, just outside the Great Lakes Ballroom on Level 2.


----------



## genefruit (Jun 13, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Is there somewhere a list of New products presented at Canjam Chicago?


not listed in the video - Raal CR-1As
in video but not everything noted, as I have no interest in IEMs or DAPs - DCS Lina, Audeze MM500, ZMF Atrium, HiFiMan EF400, Bricasti M3, Abyss Diana TC, Eksonic Areas, Wells Audio Headtrip III, CEntrance AMPmini, Chord mojo 2

New is relative but these are some of the items noted in the video.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

chesebert said:


> Someone give this man a “hardcore headfier” badge - he deserves one for sure.
> 
> And there it is - our very first hardcore headfier
> 
> Congrats! @HiFiHawaii808


Oh brother.  I gave you a like because you said you needed more.


----------



## fzman

joe said:


> Well, no matter what, I can't wait to get back to Chicago and see everyone. It's going to be a fantastic event.


I look forward to spending 40 seconds with you!


----------



## joe

For you? I've got _50_. 

All jokes aside, I'm looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## ThanatosVI

genefruit said:


> not listed in the video - Raal CR-1As
> in video but not everything noted, as I have no interest in IEMs or DAPs - DCS Lina, Audeze MM500, ZMF Atrium, HiFiMan EF400, Bricasti M3, Abyss Diana TC, Eksonic Areas, CEntrance AMPmini, Chord mojo 2
> 
> New is relative but these are some of the items noted in the video.


Thank you!


----------



## fzman

ThanatosVI said:


> I like the Humor
> 
> My request was still reasonable imo.
> A 70 Minute Video without timestamps should at least provide a list about the content.
> ...


the imbedded video had segment markings (not annotated). You could punch through it pretty quickly- I did, and I consider all 3 of the presenters in the video to be friends, whom I hold in the highest regard.  (seriously, I have known them for quite some time, and think they are all wonderful huumans, worthy of far more respect than some people seem  to be showing them).

I do not think anyone does not understand why you want to know the information, but it's hard to NOT interpret you request in a way that makes you seem to value your time far more than that of others.  Do you go to a restaurant and ask the server to summarize how every menu item tatste in 40 seconds, since you do not kow if you will like the dishes unless you know how they taste?

These are called 'decisions under uncertainty', and i do not believe someone giving you the summary is included in the monthly dues for Head-Fi membership.


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> Though the Ampersand would definitely be something you'd want to try, especially as much as you travel, I was specifically thinking of the two new prototypes for the Wells Audio Headtrip III Level II and CEntrance AMPmini.



Wells is definitely on my short list to demo... super excited!!

(and if you cooked up a a way to get someone to bring the Envy and Enleum and we have a party...


----------



## goldwerger

joe said:


> He's hardcore.


let's have a harcore badge for people flying in over 2,000 miles, and a softcore badge fo rthose of us flying less than 2,000 miles...


----------



## james93

third_eye said:


> We're finalizing the list of Show Specials and will be posting it here once complete. A printed Show Specials list will also be handed out at the Registration Desk, just outside the Great Lakes Ballroom on Level 2.


Thanks for the heads up on the list and where to find the list at CANJAM


----------



## ThanatosVI

fzman said:


> the imbedded video had segment markings (not annotated). You could punch through it pretty quickly- I did, and I consider all 3 of the presenters in the video to be friends, whom I hold in the highest regard.  (seriously, I have known them for quite some time, and think they are all wonderful huumans, worthy of far more respect than some people seem  to be showing them).
> 
> I do not think anyone does not understand why you want to know the information, but it's hard to NOT interpret you request in a way that makes you seem to value your time far more than that of others.  Do you go to a restaurant and ask the server to summarize how every menu item tatste in 40 seconds, since you do not kow if you will like the dishes unless you know how they taste?
> 
> These are called 'decisions under uncertainty', and i do not believe someone giving you the summary is included in the monthly dues for Head-Fi membership.


I certainly don't mean any disrespect to the video creators, nor do I think that my request was disrespectful.
If the list Shows content of interest, I certainly would have watched the video to see their preview and info about the new products.

I also won't play a saint, of course I do value my own time more than that of others. Just like my life - to me - has more value than that of a stranger. (Even though objectively it is not)

However, me asking for a list to potentially save 70 minutes of my time, doesn't require the creators of the video to spend 70 minutes of their time.
They probably have a list ready by the time they cut together the various clips for each product previewed and just have to post it.
If they would want to go the extra mile, they'd add timestamps into the video with the name of the product described in the section.
While I would appreciate that for future Videos of that Kind, this is not what I requested.

For me, as someone who cant attend anyways, it was just a question to see if I should get hyped about canjam and follow the threads about it, or not. This is a hobby after all.
And isn't one of the main reasons of the video to generate hype for the Event?

Your waiter example is actually quite fitting.
If a waiter would take 70 minutes to tell me what's available on the menu, I obviously would ask for a menu to read, in a fraction of the time.
And if I see a dish of interest, either order it or ask specific questions about that one dish.

I didn't ask for impressions (which would be equivalent to the taste of the waiter example) I just asked about the item previewed, which would be the name of the dish.

It's quite stunning how this evolved into a discussion, but I appreciate your civilized take on it


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I look forward to seeing all of you at the Audeze booth!


----------



## jude (Jun 13, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> I certainly don't mean any disrespect to the video creators, nor do I think that my request was disrespectful.
> If the list Shows content of interest, I certainly would have watched the video to see their preview and info about the new products.
> 
> I also won't play a saint, of course I do value my own time more than that of others. Just like my life - to me - has more value than that of a stranger. (Even though objectively it is not)
> ...



Trust me, man, I get it: A 70-minute video isn't for everyone. It's a years-long pre-CanJam tradition, so we'll keep doing them (and we enjoy doing them). But I do know they can run longer than some would ever consider hanging on for.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jun 13, 2022)

edit: Nevermind. My recommendation was previously mentioned.


----------



## ThanatosVI

jude said:


> Trust me, man, I get it: A 70-minute video isn't for everyone.


And by no means did I mean any disrespect towards you and the others with that request.

I like especially your content. For example about the Sennheiser He1 many years ago and all the new flagship releases from last year.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

genefruit said:


> not listed in the video - Raal CR-1As
> in video but not everything noted, as I have no interest in IEMs or DAPs - DCS Lina, Audeze MM500, ZMF Atrium, HiFiMan EF400, Bricasti M3, Abyss Diana TC, Eksonic Areas, Wells Audio Headtrip III, CEntrance AMPmini, Chord mojo 2
> 
> New is relative but these are some of the items noted in the video.


The ZMF Auteur Classic was also announced.   And, it seems that if you have an Auteur, you can upgrade it for a fee yet to be determined.  That's cool.

Also, Bloom Audio will have the Meze Advar as it was announced in the video.   What was not announced in the video is that Bloom will also have the new Campfire Supermoon IEM in their booth.   Andrew mentioned that in the Watercooler thread a short while ago.


----------



## goldwerger

genefruit said:


> not listed in the video - Raal CR-1As
> in video but not everything noted, as I have no interest in IEMs or DAPs - DCS Lina, Audeze MM500, ZMF Atrium, HiFiMan EF400, Bricasti M3, Abyss Diana TC, Eksonic Areas, Wells Audio Headtrip III, CEntrance AMPmini, Chord mojo 2
> 
> New is relative but these are some of the items noted in the video.


Is the CR-1A the anticipated new closed backs? Ready to demo?? exciting


----------



## Netforce

I personally watch videos at 2x speed and that helps make the 70 min video into 35 mins 

Also something a little fun hearing Jude, Warren, and Brian talk twice as fast.


----------



## LoryWiv (Jun 13, 2022)

jude said:


> Trust me, man, I get it: A 70-minute video isn't for everyone. It's a years-long pre-CanJam tradition, so we'll keep doing them (and we enjoy doing them). But I do know they can run longer than some would ever consider hanging on for.


Here's a pro tip: Watch on you YouTube with closed captions on in a window on your screen while you work or browse the internet if investing undivided attention is not your thing. Our expert presenters alternate showing several products at a time and it is not difficult to scan to see if it is a product that piques your interest with a a quick glance. While I personally enjoy their animated passion for the gear as conveyed with intelligence and mellifluous voices, this works effectively and efficiently.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Netforce said:


> I personally watch videos at 2x speed and that helps make the 70 min video into 35 mins
> 
> Also something a little fun hearing Jude, Warren, and Brian talk twice as fast.


Jude has such a spectacular voice.  Why do you want to screw that up?    I still think Jude should do voice overs for commercials.


----------



## AxelCloris

Netforce said:


> Also something a little fun hearing Jude, Warren, and Brian talk twice as fast.



Double the speed, double the chipmunk.


----------



## hifixman

goldwerger said:


> Is the CR-1A the anticipated new closed backs? Ready to demo?? exciting


It debuted in High End Show in Germany. It is said to fix the issue of lacking bass from previous open back model while retaining the ribbon textured highs. I owned Raal before and I share the same feeling with the guy in the headphone show that it does lack details compared to Susvara. But to take a grain of salt in that the speaker amps I was using are Primaluna and Audiovalve which both are not powerful enough though.



jude said:


> Trust me, man, I get it: A 70-minute video isn't for everyone. It's a years-long pre-CanJam tradition, so we'll keep doing them (and we enjoy doing them). But I do know they can run longer than some would ever consider hanging on for.


It is good in a sense that there are sooooo many goodies there making the length of time justified


----------



## Netforce

AxelCloris said:


> Double the speed, double the chipmunk.


Got it, download the video and play it at 4 times speed when you speak. If only IRL conversation could go in at least 2 times speed, I would be so much more efficient.


----------



## Zachik

goldwerger said:


> let's have a harcore badge for people flying in over 2,000 miles, and a softcore badge fo rthose of us flying less than 2,000 miles...


So, coming twice to NYC from California definitely gets me a hardcore badge! Cool


----------



## Killerb

goldwerger said:


> let's have a harcore badge for people flying in over 2,000 miles, and a softcore badge fo rthose of us flying less than 2,000 miles...


Chicago is over 4,000 miles from Hawaii.  Going to fly nonstop so we'll see how hardcore I am when I hobble into the hotel.  Anyone know of a good chiropractor in Chi town?


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> So, coming twice to NYC from California definitely gets me a hardcore badge! Cool


what about Chicago... seeing you this weekend?...


----------



## goldwerger (Jun 13, 2022)

Killerb said:


> Chicago is over 4,000 miles from Hawaii.  Going to fly nonstop so we'll see how hardcore I am when I hobble into the hotel.  Anyone know of a good chiropractor in Chi town?


definitely getting the super badge!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Killerb said:


> Chicago is over 4,000 miles from Hawaii.  Going to fly nonstop so we'll see how hardcore I am when I hobble into the hotel.  Anyone know of a good chiropractor in Chi town?


Where do you live?   We should get together and have an all Hawaii meet up.    I'll get a condo in Waikiki and we can have our own mini CanJam HI.


----------



## buke9

Looks like lots of new IEM’s to try out.


----------



## chesebert (Jun 13, 2022)

I feel like I deserve a “hardcore headfier originator” now that it’s a thing 😂

I think there should be a hardcore headfier fast pass at the checkin line so they can feel extra hardcore 😉


----------



## Zachik

goldwerger said:


> what about Chicago... seeing you this weekend?...


Not this time. Was not in the cards after all...


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Not this time. Was not in the cards after all...


You will be missed.


----------



## goldwerger

buke9 said:


> You will be missed.


@Zachik will miss you!

@buke9 see you soon


----------



## Zachik

@buke9 @goldwerger (and all my other friends) - I am bummed it won't work out for me this time, and hope to see most of you in SoCal in 3 months...
I think 2 CanJams per year still allow me to keep my "hardcore" badge


----------



## goldwerger

Zachik said:


> @buke9 @goldwerger (and all my other friends) - I am bummed it won't work out for me this time, and hope to see most of you in SoCal in 3 months...
> I think 2 CanJams per year still allow me to keep my "hardcore" badge


for sure!

I have an event weekend of SoCal event, so I know already I'll miss it.. but the next one we'll have to show up both...


----------



## Lx3A

Never used iems except my galaxy earbuds but would like to try at canjam.  Any advice on what to bring for tips?  Or can I just pick some up there?


----------



## joe

Lx3A said:


> Never used iems except my galaxy earbuds but would like to try at canjam.  Any advice on what to bring for tips?  Or can I just pick some up there?


Most, if not all, exhibitors with IEMs have tips you can use to try their in-ears.


----------



## goldwerger

Lx3A said:


> Never used iems except my galaxy earbuds but would like to try at canjam.  Any advice on what to bring for tips?  Or can I just pick some up there?


Make sure to try some of Noble's IEMs... purely my bias...


----------



## hifixman

goldwerger said:


> Make sure to try some of Noble's IEMs... purely my bias...


I tried their Sultan of various shells at Canjam whose sound differ noticable from each other even their inner structure is exactly the same according to the engineer.


----------



## goldwerger (Jun 14, 2022)

hifixman said:


> I tried their Sultan of various shells at Canjam whose sound differ noticable from each other even their inner structure is exactly the same according to the engineer.


funny as I have the Sultan in my ears as I type 

I found that a cable change made a difference (and I'm not someone who is terribly perceptive about cables beyond their esthetics and ergonomics). I demo-ed the Sultan at CanJam NYC in February, and loved their resolution as well as their insane bass, but found them a touch too warm. Jim suggested I try a cable that he has in very rare supply called "Quorum" (12-core silver OCC mixed with palladium, platinum, and gold). It's rare enough they don't list it on their website, but he had it for the show. I actually heard the treble open up a touch and it made the world of differnce. An very expensive cable, I got it as part of a last min of CanJam closing deal... Any event, Jim and Fumie are super nice couple and, assuming they're back, will let anyone patiently demo to your heart's content... and yea, they have bunch of custom designs (reminiscient of ZMF craftsmanship to me), but I stuck to the stock design (which I loved)


----------



## LoryWiv

Zachik said:


> So, coming twice to NYC from California definitely gets me a hardcore badge! Cool


I've done the same, and even had the pleasure of meeting Zachik in person at this year's CanJam NYC. He is better looking in person, and will be missed in the Windy City!


----------



## Zachik

LoryWiv said:


> I've done the same, and even had the pleasure of meeting Zachik in person at this year's CanJam NYC. He is better looking in person, and will be missed in the Windy City!


The pleasure was mine, my friend!
I hope to see you in SoCal in 3 short months


----------



## warrenpchi

goldwerger said:


> Make sure to try some of Noble's IEMs... purely my bias...



Kublai Khan.  That is all.


----------



## Python002

I’m interested in some high end daps and was wondering what my chances of a booth having some to audition. Wm1z, aks&p2000. Lotto touch titanium or non titanium. I would of course like to listen to the top dogs from other brands as well, but I’m really leaning to a non android dap, maybe the exception being the AK.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Python002 said:


> I’m interested in some high end daps and was wondering what my chances of a booth having some to audition. Wm1z, aks&p2000. Lotto touch titanium or non titanium. I would of course like to listen to the top dogs from other brands as well, but I’m really leaning to a non android dap, maybe the exception being the AK.


Between Bloom and Musicteck, you will have plenty of alternatives for DAPs.    Bloom carries A&K and iBasso.   Musicteck carries L&P, Cayin, Hiby, Shanling and Lotoo.

I think the only DAP not sold by either of these vendors is Sony.


----------



## joe

Python002 said:


> I’m interested in some high end daps and was wondering what my chances of a booth having some to audition. Wm1z, aks&p2000. Lotto touch titanium or non titanium. I would of course like to listen to the top dogs from other brands as well, but I’m really leaning to a non android dap, maybe the exception being the AK.


I'm sure you could always ask @Andrew DiMarcangelo or @MusicTeck which ones they might have on hand at CanJam Chicago.


----------



## chesebert

Does anyone know if any vendor is offering cable retermination service?


----------



## Dellwolf

Does anyone know if Fiio will have any representation at the show? I've been wanting to get a bit more time listening to an M17 DAP.


----------



## third_eye

Here's the current list of Show Specials for CanJam Chicago! We'll be providing a printed handout of the final list of Show Specials, at the Registration Desk. Can't wait to see everyone this weekend! 








*1MORE*10% off on all headphones during the show and available until 6/30 from the US website https://usa.1more.com*64 Audio*20% off IEMs (excluding A2e and A3e)*Atlas Cables*10% off Atlas products purchased at show*Benchmark Media Systems*Visit booth to register for a chance to win a DAC3B ($1699 value) digital-to-analog converter*Bloom Audio*10% off Burson Audio products (not including the Soloist GT or Conductor GT)*Eksonic*10% off the Aeras and 5% off the T2 if purchased at show*Empire Ears*20% off sale during show*Ferrum Audio*10% off Ferrum Audio products purchased at show*Jerry Harvey Audio*15% off IEM Orders + Free Ear Impressions*Linear Tube Audio*10% off sale during show*MusicTeck*20% off Unique Melody productsVisit booth for other show discounts , including TOTL DAPs*Noble Audio*20% off all IEMs*RME*$300 off ADI-2 DAC FS ($999 instead of $1299)*Rupert Neve*coupon code (CANJAM10) for 10% off the RAD X RND Bundle*ZMFheadpones*auteur classic - special CanJam release sale $1499.99 with possible prototype units available at a discount as well. Visit room for more details!


----------



## chesebert

Well, if I were to be so lucky to win the DAC3, I’m going to donate it to a most deserving Headfier - that would be fun.


----------



## joe

chesebert said:


> Well, if I were to be so lucky to win the DAC3, I’m going to donate it to a most deserving Headfier - that would be fun.


You _are_ pretty deserving.  But all jokes aside, if you won and chose to donate it, that's pretty cool.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

joe said:


> I'm sure you could always ask @Andrew DiMarcangelo or @MusicTeck which ones they might have on hand at CanJam Chicago.


In other words, either talk to Andrew or Andrew.    If you work in this industry, you need to have at least one Andrew on your team to be considered legit.   If you have two of them, you are elite.


----------



## Dellwolf

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> In other words, either talk to Andrew or Andrew.    If you work in this industry, you need to have at least one Andrew on your team to be considered legit.   If you have two of them, you are elite.


Since my name is Andrew does that make me legit?


----------



## Zachik

Dellwolf said:


> Since my name is Andrew does that make me legit?


No. That makes Empire Ears legit


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Dellwolf said:


> Since my name is Andrew does that make me legit?


You realize that is the reason Jack hired you right?   It has nothing to do with your customer service skills.


----------



## makal_wolf

The link to my ticket isn't valid. Is anyone else having this issue?
It just takes me to https://canjamglobal.com/Order &ndash; March 19, 2022 @ 08:58 PM/ which is a 404


----------



## fzman

makal_wolf said:


> The link to my ticket isn't valid. Is anyone else having this issue?
> It just takes me to https://canjamglobal.com/Order &ndash; March 19, 2022 @ 08:58 PM/ which is a 404


page not found, for me too


----------



## james93

fzman said:


> page not found, for me too


Same thing for me, in the email I got when I purchased the tickets and the additional email with just the download tickets link.


----------



## joe

makal_wolf said:


> The link to my ticket isn't valid. Is anyone else having this issue?
> It just takes me to https://canjamglobal.com/Order &ndash; March 19, 2022 @ 08:58 PM/ which is a 404





fzman said:


> page not found, for me too





james93 said:


> Same thing for me, in the email I got when I purchased the tickets and the additional email with just the download tickets link.



I'm assuming you guys bought your tickets when CanJam Chicago was first announced? Just bring the email (either printed or on your phone) to registration and we'll get you sorted.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> In other words, either talk to Andrew or Andrew.    If you work in this industry, you need to have at least one Andrew on your team to be considered legit.   If you have two of them, you are elite.



Ha! For real, there are a crazy amount of Andrews around here. 😅



joe said:


> I'm sure you could always ask @Andrew DiMarcangelo or @MusicTeck which ones they might have on hand at CanJam Chicago.



We'll have the DX320 and SP2000T with us.


----------



## Abyss Headphones

A quick summary of what we will have to listen to...

Headphones: ABYSS AB1266, ABYSS Diana TC, ABYSS Diana V2
Sources: dSC Bartok Network DAC, dCS Lina Network DAC, XIAUDIO Sagra DAC, XIAUDIO K DAC
Headphone amps: dCS Bartok, dCS Lina, XIAUDIO Formula S / Powerman, XIAUDIO Broadway Balanced
Cables: JPS Labs analog and digital interconnects, JPS Labs AC cables
Music: Roon, Tidal, SSD
Total weight: 490 lbs / 222 kg 


We also have _a short video_... ABYSS Headphones at CanJam Chicago 2022 about our exhibits.
And, Jude's kind CanJam intro about ABYSS Headphones.

*Look for the ABYSS table on the show floor, and room Water Tower B for a relaxed listen.*

Look forward to seeing everyone in a few!
Safe travels,
ABYSS Team


----------



## ThanatosVI

Abyss Headphones said:


> Total weight: 490 lbs / 222 kg


Those are the statistics we need


----------



## fzman

ThanatosVI said:


> Those are the statistics we need


It's what you were weighting for


----------



## buke9

See you all this weekend. It is always a good time.


----------



## makal_wolf

joe said:


> I'm assuming you guys bought your tickets when CanJam Chicago was first announced? Just bring the email (either printed or on your phone) to registration and we'll get you sorted.


Thanks! Did the ticketing system change part way through the sale?


----------



## joe

That may have been the case. Don’t worry. Just bring a copy of your email on your phone or printed out and I’ll make sure you’re good to go.


----------



## EffectAudio

Hello everyone! We will showcasing our Flagships Centurion, Chiron and our new baby the Signature Series (Ares S, Cadmus, Eros S) this weekend at Canjam Chicago 2022. @MusicTeck booth. 🎉

It's the debut event for our Signature Series so do head over and show them some love! 💛 Let us know what you think of them!


----------



## AxelCloris




----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo




----------



## fzman

multriple choice:

Dawn....

1. ing of the age of aquarius
2. of the Dead
3. famous brand of 'washing up' liquid?


----------



## joe

While all great.... #2.


----------



## Fantanest

Do kids need ticket?


----------



## chesebert

adult kids?
Teenager kids?
Young kids?
Pets (treating as kids)?
Headphones (you name yours like babies)?


----------



## chesebert (Jun 17, 2022)

I would like to hear Susvara on the following “go big or go home” integrated:

Dan Dagostino Momentum Integrated
Pass Labs INT 250
Ayre AX-5 Twenty
Gryphon Diablo 300

Are these amps hardcore? Yes, they are extra hardcore.


----------



## liampanto

third_eye said:


> *It's on! We're so excited to return for the first CanJam in Chicago since 2010! CanJam Chicago 2022 will take place at the new Marriott Marquis Chicago, one of the Chicago skyline's newest landmarks. SAVE THE DATES and be sure to subscribe to thread for updates!
> 
> CanJam Chicago 2022*
> Marriott Marquis Chicago
> ...


What's the parking situation over there? Thanks


----------



## james93 (Jun 17, 2022)

liampanto said:


> What's the parking situation over there? Thanks


The hotel lists valet parking at $54 daily and self-parking in McCormick Place Lot "A" $38 daily


----------



## Keithpgdrb

Pics or it didn’t happen!  Wish I was there. Have fun everyone.


----------



## chesebert

Chinatown parking is like half price with a little walking requirement - good place for lunch / dinner anyway so why not.


----------



## AxelCloris

chesebert said:


> Chinatown parking is like half price with a little walking requirement - good place for lunch / dinner anyway so why not.


Agreed on Chinatown for meals. We had dinner there last night and it was incredible, and from what I saw of the area there are countless stops for food and snacks. No fewer than three Chinese bakeries in a short stretch, which is dangerous to both my wallet and waistline.


----------



## warrenpchi

Keithpgdrb said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen!  Wish I was there. Have fun everyone.



Hello Chicago! 👋😃


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> Hello Chicago! 👋😃


Already here


----------



## chesebert

Chicago welcomes you


----------



## genefruit

Wrigley Dogs and Cubs win!


----------



## chesebert (Jun 17, 2022)

Have you all got your test tracks ready (USB drive, DAP, Qobuz, Tidal, laptop+dac)? You need 5 tracks to test the following:
1. Resolution 
2. PRAaT
3. Mid range purity / timbre / naturalness
4. Soundstage
5. Visceral Impact


----------



## genefruit

chesebert said:


> Have you all got your test tracks ready (USB drive, DAP, Qobuz, Tidal, laptop+dac)?


http://open.qobuz.com/playlist/9654004


----------



## chesebert

genefruit said:


> http://open.qobuz.com/playlist/9654004


lol..by the time you are done with that list CanJam would be over


----------



## genefruit

chesebert said:


> lol..by the time you are done with that list CanJam would be over


Well yeah if listened to all of it. Different equipment and different mood will affect what I want to hear and I didn’t want to spend time thinking of what to play


----------



## zach915m




----------



## hifixman

AxelCloris said:


> Agreed on Chinatown for meals. We had dinner there last night and it was incredible, and from what I saw of the area there are countless stops for food and snacks. No fewer than three Chinese bakeries in a short stretch, which is dangerous to both my wallet and waistline.


You have very good taste! China Town is always a heaven for food


----------



## warrenpchi

*CanJam Chicago 2022*
*Official Show Guide*
**​


----------



## BestSennheiser

Hey! On my way there. Really exciting


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey y’all, there’s a brief lull in the action over at Eksonic’s room.  If you want to hear the T2 and Aeras in a QUIET environment, now’s the time.


----------



## joe

Follow all of the impressions and happenings in the impressions thread!


----------

